# Celtic FC Season 2012-13



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Apparently we're odds on favourites to win the League this season.


How do we think the Champions will get on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

championes


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Pre-season fixtures
10/07/2012 FC Augsburg TBC A
15/07/2012 Stuttgart Kick... TBC A
17/07/2012 Vfr Aalen TBC A
21/07/2012 Ajax 18:00 A
24/07/2012 Norwich City 19:45 H

Then it all kicks off with a visit from Aberdeen on 4th August.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...id-Goodwillie-set-leave-Blackburn-Rovers.html



> Flop Goodwillie set to leave Blackburn after just one season in England​


 
Could be worth a wee bid.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2012)

Best price you can get for Celtic to win the league is 25/1 on - some places it's 100/1. Is really worth bothering to play?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 9, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Best price you can get for Celtic to win the league is 25/1 on - some places it's 100/1. Is really worth bothering to play?


 
Yes


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe you could have a contest to see who wins by the biggest margin - Celtic in the SPL or Rangers in the Glasgow Pub League 3rd division or wherever they finally end up.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 9, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe you could have a contest to see who wins by the biggest margin - Celtic in the SPL or Rangers in the Glasgow Pub League 3rd division or wherever they finally end up.


 
Or maybe allows Ranegrs to go unpunished and stay in the top league?

I doubt very much they will go into the SFL3, sadly the two clowns Doncaster (SPL) and Regan (SFA) will ignore the vote if it goes against them being placed in SFL3, or will, as seems almost certain, get the full SFL vote to allow them into the SFL then allow the SFL board to put them into SFL 1. Rotten as can be...


----------



## starfish (Jul 12, 2012)

Cant say preseason got off to a flying start. 0-0 v Augsburg but apparently young Filip Twardzik played well. Hoping for big things from him this season.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's hoping. Given the financial uncertainty post-Rangers it would be good to see us be able to bring on more young players.

Of course, making it to the champions league would also go along way to relieving that uncertainty.


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Here's hoping. Given the financial uncertainty post-Rangers it would be good to see us be able to bring on more young players.
> 
> Of course, making it to the champions league would also go along way to relieving that uncertainty.


 
There is a good group of young players coming through but yes Champs League money would be nice.


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2012)

Watched the 2nd half of the game v Stuttgart Kickers. Had a lot of the ball but didnt do much with it.


----------



## starfish (Jul 17, 2012)

Yaay, finally scored a couple of goals & got a win in Germany. 2-1 against VFR Aalen.

Have to say i like the new black socks on the new home strip.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18912944

So it's looking like we're set to play HJK unless Reykjavik can pull off something special.

So from what I can work out they're 17 games into their season, which is going to make it a tricky one. I think we'll do it though.

http://www.soccerway.com/national/finland/veikkausliiga/2012/regular-season/

In other news, can't wait to go watch the Bhoys give Real Madrid a doing down in Philadelphia. It's been far too long since I've seen a live game.


----------



## paddockloyal (Jul 20, 2012)

Some nice comments from Nacho Novo: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1125180/nacho-novo-blasts-celtic-as-'sham-club'?cc=5739


----------



## starfish (Jul 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18912944
> 
> So it's looking like we're set to play HJK unless Reykjavik can pull off something special.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, i dont know. We struggled against fairly poor (by their countries standard) teams in Germany. Will need to step up a level for the qualifiers.

Really hope you enjoy the game. Try & get a few pics to post up in here.


----------



## starfish (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmm preseason is going from bad to worse. Forwards need to get their act together for Helsinki.


----------



## framed (Jul 25, 2012)

Having a good pre-season is not always a harbinger of what is to come in Europe or domestically. There were a number of players missing from the starting line-up against Norwich last night, I don't think that match was anything to base the rest of the season on, or even next week's match against HJK, who I believe we will beat comfortably over the two legs.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 25, 2012)

Too many panic merchants amongst our support. Pre-season is about getting match fitness, not turning in fantastic performances. HJK won't be pushovers, especially since they're halfway through their season, but if we turn up we should have enough to see them off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2012)

I know preseason is just friendlies & warm ups but a few wins would have ben nice.

Great news about Stan.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 27, 2012)

So the financial whiz kid TLB has lost money on a tax avoidance scheme. I'm sure he will have a lot to say about it in the papers.


----------



## framed (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's hoping... 

Unlike yourself, I am for financial transparency across the board in Scottish football.

Where club's have a case to answer with regard to financial irregularities, they should be exposed.

I wasn't happy to hear that Celtic PLC had implemented a tax avoidance scheme in relation to Juninho's short-lived stay at the club. The club 'fessed up to it during the SFA and SPL's review of football finances. They had already settled the tax irregularities with HMRC and they should pay a financial penalty for it to the football authorities.

However, this was, as far as I am aware, a scheme/scam favoured by one particular player and his advisers. It was not a wholescale tax avoidance scheme that ran from top to bottom of the club, as in the case of Dead Rangers FC.

That this is being referred to by hunnites as the 'Celtic Tax Case' is laughable.

Denial, Deflection, Delirium...


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 27, 2012)

framed said:


> Here's hoping...
> 
> Unlike yourself, I am for financial transparency across the board in Scottish football.
> 
> ...


----------



## starfish (Jul 27, 2012)

Who exactly are this "Faminista" you talk of?


----------



## framed (Jul 27, 2012)

"Faminista" - oooh I am stabbed in the heart by the power of your wit and repartee Wankerage.

Whatever next?  The 'kiddie fiddling' references that you and your ilk are so fond of... ? 

Those with no argument resort to insult.

As I said of you and your Dead Club and its braindead supporters...

Denial, Deflection, Delirium 

I feel your pain.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

framed said:


> "Faminista" - oooh I am stabbed in the heart by the power of your wit and repartee Wankerage.
> 
> Whatever next? The 'kiddie fiddling' references that you and your ilk are so fond of... ?
> 
> ...


 

Those with no argument resort to insult.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Those with no argument resort to insult.


In your case it's the first resort


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Those with no argument resort to insult.


 
We know, we do see your posts.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

I wonder if the SPL and the sfa will follow suit with the NCCA and strip Torbett fc of the trophies they won during the time they allowed young boys to be raped by their employees. It is after all about sporting and moral integrity in Scotland isn't it ?


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Really good performance against Inter today. Commons goal was a fucking screamer. Wanyama was excellent again but his distribution could still be better. Foster only had a couple of saves to make but they were both pretty good. Pity about Stokes, hope its not too serious. And it was a shame about their last minute equaliser, we deserved a win.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

Ha Ha stokes.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Ha Ha stokes.


Laughing over an injured player?. Nice.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Ha Ha stokes.


 
Fuck off chunt.


----------



## framed (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco Wanchorage said:


> I wonder if the SPL and the sfa will follow suit with the NCCA and strip Torbett fc of the trophies they won during the time they allowed young boys to be raped by their employees. It is after all about sporting and moral integrity in Scotland isn't it ?


 
There ye go, as predicted, the kiddie fiddling reference... on cue.

You are a plum.

Wankerage, do you know who John Chalmers was?

He was a senior youth coach at rangers throughout the 1980's and 1990's until he left Ibrox under a cloud... He killed himself just before an enquiry into allegations of rape and child abuse while he was coaching at Ibrox could come to court.

You see, in any institution where there are large numbers of children, you will find warped and damaged adults that seek to exploit them. This is as true of sporting bodies as it is of churches and children's homes. I take no pleasure from the fact that rangers had a beast in the midst of their coaching staff. The Celtic fanzine that I've been associated with for the last 20 years is the only fanzine that took a stand by publishing articles which exposed the beast Torbett and which criticised the Blessed Tommy Burns for his misplaced loyalty in defending the other man at the centre of the allegations.

The question is how do we best protect our children and root out the beasts and paedophiles that would seek to exploit them?

As the childhood friend of a lad that attended Blairs College (seminary school) and who hung himself at the age of 20 due to the physical and psychological effects of the sexual abuse he had endured while at Blairs, I find the snide 'joking' references from rangers supporters and the apparent delight that they take in the abuse of children (whether at Celtic Football Club or by Catholic Clergy) to be highly objectionable.

The evil is in the perpetrators and in those who derive pleasure from their abusive conduct.

You are pondlife.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm afraid you're wasting your time with him framed.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Back to football, Commons injury is apparently more serious than Stokes. Both are doubts for wednesday now.


----------



## framed (Jul 28, 2012)

It's not for pondlife like him, but the chump doesn't even realise that he now serves as a convenient foil for the arguments of truth and reason. 

Those who take pleasure from the abuse of children and who seek to use it as a baton with which to beat down their opponents in football are the lowest of the low, almost as low as the sexual abuse and the abusers that they indirectly celebrate.


----------



## framed (Jul 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Back to football, Commons injury is apparently more serious than Stokes. Both are doubts for wednesday now.


 
So, whit's the likely line-up in their absence?


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

framed said:


> So, whit's the likely line-up in their absence?


 
Broony, Kayal & wee Forrest were rested so might not miss Commons too much, although he was possibly our best player today. Up front, Hooper & Sammy. Maybe. Will be clearer by tuesday.


----------



## framed (Jul 28, 2012)

Forrest can do as well, if not better than Commons. I know Sammi gets slagged to feck but he's good for European nights, he holds the ball up better than Stokes imho and allows Hooper to make runs off him. Great to hear that Kayal is nearing full fitness again.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

On his day Sammys probably our best player. The others mentioned have got a couple of niggles but, fingers crossed should all be ok.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 28, 2012)

On his day Sammy's definitely our best player. Much more effective deployed wide left though than as a replacement for Stokes.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2012)

If Stokes isnt fit it might cause an issue though.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

framed said:


> It's not for pondlife like him, but the chump doesn't even realise that he now serves as a convenient foil for the arguments of truth and reason.
> 
> Those who take pleasure from the abuse of children and who seek to use it as a baton with which to beat down their opponents in football are the lowest of the low, almost as low as the sexual abuse and the abusers that they indirectly celebrate.





Or as low as a club who covers it up, then employs the abuser again. Is that as low as you can go ? With Torbett fc you never know ( but BJK).


----------



## paddockloyal (Jul 29, 2012)

framed said:


> There ye go, as predicted, the kiddie fiddling reference... on cue.
> 
> You are a plum.
> 
> ...


 
You post unsubstantiated accusations of child abuse against a dead guy and attempt to minimise Celtic's proven history of child abuse, then sign off calling somebody else pondlife?

Incredible.

Effectively, what you are saying is that anybody who dares remind Celtic of their child-abusing roots is as bad as a child-abuser. You are very wrong.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Back to football, Commons injury is apparently more serious than Stokes. Both are doubts for wednesday now.





LOL


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

BILL'S BLOG

It seems the cat is out the bag now regarding your history.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 29, 2012)

In what way does Bill McMurdo droning on about Torbett constitute the cat being let out of the bag? 

Do you just not understand what that phrase means?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 29, 2012)

framed said:


> It's not for pondlife like him, but the chump doesn't even realise that he now serves as a convenient foil for the arguments of truth and reason.
> 
> Those who take pleasure from the abuse of children and who seek to use it as a baton with which to beat down their opponents in football are the lowest of the low, almost as low as the sexual abuse and the abusers that they indirectly celebrate.


 
So the celtic fans who sang the "Richard Gough's a child molestor"  song or the "bag of sweets and a cheeky smile, <insert name here> is a fucking pedophile" songs. They're all the lowest of the low too?

Anchorage is a clown, but this is just self righteous hyperbole.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> In what way does Bill McMurdo droning on about Torbett constitute the cat being let out of the bag?
> 
> Do you just not understand what that phrase means?


 

Yes, i do. Do you understand that with the Penn State news this is news too.


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> LOL


 
Fuck off chunt.


----------



## framed (Jul 29, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> So the celtic fans who sang the "Richard Gough's a child molestor" song or the "bag of sweets and a cheeky smile, <insert name here> is a fucking pedophile" songs. They're all the lowest of the low too?
> 
> Anchorage is a clown, but this is just self righteous hyperbole.


 

My point was clear, it applies to anyone who derives perverse pleasure out of glorying in the sexual abuse of children. They're lowlife, they're not on some kind of moral crusade about the issue; they're mocking the victims not exposing the perpetrators. The perpetrators in the Celtic Boys Club case are already known and were brought to court. There's nothing to be defended in the songs that you quoted - and they died out after a very short shelf-life at Parkhead. Just as objectionable are songs like, "Who shagged all the bhoys?" and "Big Jock Knew?" and the absurd juxtapositon of rangers fans who cynically promote this issue as some kind of 'equaliser' in any argument about the integrity of their club.


----------



## framed (Jul 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> You post unsubstantiated accusations of child abuse against a dead guy and attempt to minimise Celtic's proven history of child abuse, then sign off calling somebody else pondlife?
> 
> Incredible.
> 
> Effectively, what you are saying is that anybody who dares remind Celtic of their child-abusing roots is as bad as a child-abuser. You are very wrong.


 
No, that's not what I am saying at all.

I'm questioning the purpose of the 'reminder'. The Celtic Boys Club case went to court and the perpetrators were tried, Torbet was found guilty and sentenced.

The dead can't be tried in their absence for rumours and 'unsubstantiated accusations' - so, on that basis, Jock Stein and John Chalmers names should perhaps be left completely out of the discourse?

If you have information relating to current crimes of sexual or physical abuse being perpetrated at Celtic Football Club I would urge you to pass it on to the relevant authorities, but that not being the case, please explain what the 'reminder' is about? Have you started a charity or a childrens rights group, or are the mocking songs and pollution of the internet ample enough evidence of your real concerns?


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

If only!!


----------



## paddockloyal (Jul 30, 2012)

framed said:


> No, that's not what I am saying at all.
> 
> I'm questioning the purpose of the 'reminder'. The Celtic Boys Club case went to court and the perpetrators were tried, Torbet was found guilty and sentenced.
> 
> ...


 
I never mentioned Jock Stein, which at least could have been justified in the context. You however brought up Chalmers despite nothing more concrete than a few rumours spread by Celtic fans on Celtic forums, invented to try and drag Rangers history down to the level of Celtic's. You are the one trying to use child abuse as a weapon here.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

framed said:


> My point was clear, it applies to anyone who derives perverse pleasure out of glorying in the sexual abuse of children. They're lowlife, they're not on some kind of moral crusade about the issue; they're mocking the victims not exposing the perpetrators. The perpetrators in the Celtic Boys Club case are already known and were brought to court. There's nothing to be defended in the songs that you quoted - and they died out after a very short shelf-life at Parkhead. Just as objectionable are songs like, "Who shagged all the bhoys?" and "Big Jock Knew?" and the absurd juxtapositon of rangers fans who cynically promote this issue as some kind of 'equaliser' in any argument about the integrity of their club.


 

"equaliser" Are you trying to say abusing young boys = tax avoidance.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes, i do. Do you understand that with the Penn State news this is news too.


 
So you think that "let the cat out of the bag" means somebody has given you a paper-thin excuse to talk about your favorite subject?

I'll be honest, I never really thought you didn't _actually_ know what it meant. I guess I was wrong. I'll never doubt your stupidity again.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> So you think that "let the cat out of the bag" means somebody has given you a paper-thin excuse to talk about your favorite subject?
> 
> I'll be honest, I never really thought you didn't _actually_ know what it meant. I guess I was wrong. I'll never doubt your stupidity again.


 

The faminista kryptonite " torbett and BJK". It's all about being punished for something which a football club hid. I'm sure that moral integrity would be of importance to you and that a full investigation should be carried out.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The faminista kryptonite " torbett and BJK". It's all about being punished for something which a football club hid. I'm sure that moral integrity would be of importance to you and that a full investigation should be carried out.


 


Oh Anchorage. Don't you realize that you're not supposed to admit that you're using "torbett and BJK" as a debate weapon? You're supposed to pretend that you think you have a real point and that you take it seriously. Otherwise you're just the sort of sad cunt that throws references to child rape around to score points.

It's even better that you followed up your admission with an attempt to pretend that there is a point to your nonsense.

I swear to god, you're like the Fredo Corleone of online old firm arguments.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Oh Anchorage. Don't you realize that you're not supposed to admit that you're using "torbett and BJK" as a debate weapon? You're supposed to pretend that you think you have a real point and that you take it seriously. Otherwise you're just the sort of sad cunt that throws references to child rape around to score points.
> 
> It's even better that you followed up your admission with an attempt to pretend that there is a point to your nonsense.
> 
> I swear to god, you're like the Fredo Corleone of online old firm arguments.


 

It's Newco Anchorage and classic deny deflect tactics.If there was a God your club would not exist.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it is classic deflect tactics isn't it? 

Remember when you admitted that you were faking outrage at the use of the word "hun" and then went on to say how offended you were at the use of the word "hun"?

You clearly can't be trusted to keep these things on the DL can you?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yes it is classic deflect tactics isn't it?
> 
> Remember when you admitted that you were faking outrage at the use of the word "hun" and then went on to say how offended you were at the use of the word "hun"?
> 
> You clearly can't be trusted to keep these things on the DL can you?







Remember how Torbett fc fans changed the meaning of Fenian to mean catholic and not an Irish republican , then I can change how I feel about a word. Or is that just Torbett fc fans who can feel offended when a word is used against them ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 30, 2012)

Brilliant! You still don't get it do you?

Hey Paddockloyal, do you want to pick a side on this one?

Is your publicly stated offense at the word "hun" based on your sound reasoning that it's a sectarian insult? Or like anchorage are you willing to broadcast to everyone that it's based on a poor understanding of semiotics and a desire to get into a  warped tit-for-tat "I'm offended" competition with celtic fans?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Brilliant! You still don't get it do you?
> 
> Hey Paddockloyal, do you want to pick a side on this one?
> 
> Is your publicly stated offense at the word "hun" based on your sound reasoning that it's a sectarian insult? Or like anchorage are you willing to broadcast to everyone that it's based on a poor understanding of semiotics and a desire to get into a warped tit-for-tat "I'm offended" competition with celtic fans?


 


You don't get it do you ? A word which for centuries meant an irish republican suddenly becomes a term for a catholic. I don't know any Rangers fan who calls themselves a hun, why would this be ?Tit for tat, the classic argument stopper for the faminista.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you try & troll any other websites or just here?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I don't know any Rangers fan who calls themselves a hun, why would this be ?


 
As you've been told countless times, I know plenty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I don't know any Rangers fan who calls themselves a hun, why would this be ?


because you've got no mates.

next.


----------



## paddockloyal (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Brilliant! You still don't get it do you?
> 
> Hey Paddockloyal, do you want to pick a side on this one?
> 
> Is your publicly stated offense at the word "hun" based on your sound reasoning that it's a sectarian insult? Or like anchorage are you willing to broadcast to everyone that it's based on a poor understanding of semiotics and a desire to get into a warped tit-for-tat "I'm offended" competition with celtic fans?


 
Rangers fans don't call each other huns.

I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a sectarian word but it has certainly taken on religious/cultural meaning due to the way it is used these days. No doubt about that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Rangers fans don't call each other huns.


not even if they're married or very much in love?


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Rangers fans don't call each other huns.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a sectarian word but it has certainly taken on religious/cultural meaning due to the way it is used these days. No doubt about that.


 
So if someone calls you a Hun, like i may do or may have done, i cant remember. What do you think i am referring to? Your religion, your culture or the football team you support?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> So if someone calls you a Hun, like i may do or may have done, i cant remember. What do you think i am referring to? Your religion, your culture or the football team you support?


or what bourdieu would call his cultural capital


----------



## paddockloyal (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> So if someone calls you a Hun, like i may do or may have done, i cant remember. What do you think i am referring to? Your religion, your culture or the football team you support?


 
I wouldn't really be sure as to your intentions. I would probably assume all three.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Rangers fans don't call each other huns.


 
Of course they don't. It's clearly a derogatory term. Germans don't call each other "huns" either, surprisingly.



> I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a sectarian word but it has certainly taken on religious/cultural meaning due to the way it is used these days. No doubt about that.


 
Wow! That's a big improvement from your last comment on this issue. Here's me trying to use you as a stick to beat anchorage with and then you go and ruin it by saying something sort of reasonable. I guess that makes me the asshole now, doesn't it?

That said, I think any recent ambiguity about the meaning of the word has been deliberately created. As far as I know most Scottish people understand it to have no real religious connotations.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

edit because I misread something

and my joke wasn't funny.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Rangers fans don't call each other huns.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a sectarian word but it has certainly taken on religious/cultural meaning due to the way it is used these days. No doubt about that.






As I have written before, I have never seen any banners with Hun on them amongst the Rangers support or any songs about us being Huns. Could it be we see this as having a secrarian meaning. Now I've seen plenty of Torbett fc fans with Fenian scarfs and flags and chanting ie paddy Mccourts Fenian army. In NI KAH ( kill all Huns) graffiti is sprayed on walls as well as KAT (kill all taigs). Yet the faminista still lie about it just meaning Rangers fans and not Protestant. Why do they sing it at fans of other clubs perceived as having a large Protestant fan base. I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> As you've been told countless times, I know plenty.






Of course you do.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> Do you try & troll any other websites or just here?







A few. Catch a lot of idiots when I do.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A few. Catch a lot of idiots when I do.


 
How is FollowFollow?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> How is FollowFollow?







Great. Good writing and truth prefer VB though.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> As I have written before, I have never seen any banners with Hun on them amongst the Rangers support or any songs about us being Huns. Could it be we see this as having a secrarian meaning. Now I've seen plenty of Torbett fc fans with Fenian scarfs and flags and chanting ie paddy Mccourts Fenian army. In NI KAH ( kill all Huns) graffiti is sprayed on walls as well as KAT (kill all taigs). Yet the faminista still lie about it just meaning Rangers fans and not Protestant. Why do they sing it at fans of other clubs perceived as having a large Protestant fan base. I think we all know the answer to that.


 
I love how indignant you get when you peddle this pile of pish! Oh! You've told us before? And you have been told every time how stupid this half-baked nonsense is.

One more time...

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fenian



			
				 Collins World English Dictionary said:
			
		

> *Fenian * (ˈfiːnɪən)
> 
> — *n*
> 1. (formerly) a member of an Irish revolutionary organizationfounded in the US in the 19th century to fight for anindependent Ireland
> ...


 
Some "Irish-Catholics" still use it's original meaning. It's supposed to be a "re-claiming" of the word of the kind you see in various minority groups. When Rangers fans use it, they're generally using meaning #3. Everyone but you and perhaps a small band of other like-minded unhinged morons understand this. So for example "Cheer up Tommy Burns, oh what can it mean, to a sad fenian bastard" is unlikely to refer to the man's views on Irish republicanism. Similarly the guy that called Ian Murray a "fenian bastard" on twitter was unlikely to be making a political point.

You can spout this pish as many times as you want. You're never going to convince anyone with it. You're just advertising the fact that you are one of a select group of dullards who are thick enough to believe that "fenian" is not a sectarian insult and "hun" is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Great. Good writing and truth prefer VB though.


 
Some people think Jeffrey Archer was a good writer and told the truth in his trial....


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> As I have written before,


 
So what? Just because you've written something before doesn't make it so..... Ich bin ein mod and starfish have witten before that they know Rangers fans who refer to themselves as huns. By your definition then they too are telling the truth and are rght. Glad we've cleared that up.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So what? Just because you've written something before doesn't make it so..... Ich bin ein mod and starfish have witten before that they know Rangers fans who refer to themselves as huns. By your definition then they too are telling the truth and are rght. Glad we've cleared that up.






The same logic as Torbett fc making a statement saying they won't be making a statement.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So what? Just because you've written something before doesn't make it so..... Ich bin ein mod and starfish have witten before that they know Rangers fans who refer to themselves as huns. By your definition then they too are telling the truth and are rght. Glad we've cleared that up.






The same logic as Torbett fc making a statement saying they won't be making a statement. As ask again where are the songs and banners in which we call ourselves Huns ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So what? Just because you've written something before doesn't make it so..... Ich bin ein mod and starfish have witten before that they know Rangers fans who refer to themselves as huns. By your definition then they too are telling the truth and are rght. Glad we've cleared that up.






The same logic as Torbett fc making a statement saying they won't be making a statement. I ask again, where are the songs and banners in which we call ourselves Huns ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Your reply was pish the first time....


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I love how indignant you get when you peddle this pile of pish! Oh! You've told us before? And you have been told every time how stupid this half-baked nonsense is.
> 
> One more time...
> 
> ...


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Your reply was pish the first time....


 

But did it then get through to you ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> But did it then get through to you ?


 
I was bored by the end of it so I couldn't say....


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> I wouldn't really be sure as to your intentions. I would probably assume all three.


 
Ill make it clear for you. You would be wrong, it would be because of the team you support.


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A few. Catch a lot of idiots when I do.


 
I can imgaine, you do get some dumb as shit stupid people on internet forums.


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Still nothing confirmed about whether Commons or Stokes will be fit for tomorrow night. Any one know if it is on any telly.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> Still nothing confirmed about whether Commons or Stokes will be fit for tomorrow night. Any one know if it is on any telly.


Premier sports AFAIK starfish.
Listings


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Premier sports AFAIK starfish.
> Listings


 
Thanks Frankie, saves me trawling around tomorrow. Just hope im home in time from work.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> View attachment 21701


 
Next time you wonder aloud why nobody seems to be answering your inane questions. This is why.

You're perpetually incapable of constructing a counter-argument. Whenever somebody gives your ramblings the courtesy of a response, all you do is post something stupid like this and then go back to repeating the same pish like you were never given a detailed explanation of why you are wrong.

We all know why you do it. You're not interested in a discussion. You're not interested in hearing the other side of an argument. All you're interested in is acting like a tit and seeing who gets annoyed by your tittery.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Next time you wonder aloud why nobody seems to be answering your inane questions. This is why.
> 
> You're perpetually incapable of constructing a counter-argument. Whenever somebody gives your ramblings the courtesy of a response, all you do is post something stupid like this and then go back to repeating the same pish like you were never given a detailed explanation of why you are wrong.
> 
> We all know why you do it. You're not interested in a discussion. You're not interested in hearing the other side of an argument. All you're interested in is acting like a tit and seeing who gets annoyed by your tittery.


 

From the BBC no less. Still want to say hun is just about Rangers fans ?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> From the BBC no less. Still want to say hun is just about Rangers fans ?


 
I thought you lot were against the BBC for telling lies the truth about Whyte. Have they stopped being part of the "mhedia" then?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I thought you lot were against the BBC for telling lies the truth about Whyte. Have they stopped being part of the "mhedia" then?







Deflect as usual.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Deflect as usual.


 
Pots and kettles come to mind, given that the post of yours that I quoted had hee haw to do with ij's.

And you're kidding no one with your faminista pish.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 1, 2012)

His post might, in a roundabout way.

It's actually a perfect example of what I was talking about. It's a great example of his complete inability to engage with the substance of any reply he ever receives.

As for that amazing piece of evidence. This video about football fans on the internet should clear up any confusion.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Deflect as usual.


He has a point though. Im surprised you believe anything from the bbc.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> He has a point though. Im surprised you believe anything from the bbc.


Only when it suits his trolling agenda.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 1, 2012)

Are there ever any Celtic or Rangers threads on the net that don't end up like this?


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Are there ever any Celtic or Rangers threads on the net that don't end up like this?


Yes here, before anchorage arrived with his agenda.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> Yes here, before anchorage arrived with his agenda.


 
Really, I post on some House music boards and holiday boards where the 'open chat' boards have sports threads and anything with these two clubs ends up the same. I can't believe you ever rise to each other, that it's not so boring you just don't ignore when someone from 'the other team', whichever that may be, tries to bait you


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 1, 2012)

As starfish said it's been constant since anchorage arrived a good few seasons ago Yelkcub.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 1, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Really, I post on some House music boards and holiday boards where the 'open chat' boards have sports threads and anything with these two clubs ends up the same. I can't believe you ever rise to each other, that it's not so boring you just don't ignore when someone from 'the other team', whichever that may be, tries to bait you


 
Yes really. Used to have decent discussions with the odd Rangers fan that were about football. But then, they didn't spin a wheel with "Torbett FC, Big Jock Knew, Faminista or Mhedia" on it before posting.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyway, I'm off to watch the 'tic in their first competitive match of the season. Slight worry in that HJK are halfway through their season already, so match fitness will be crucial. Getting a good start will be vital.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Really, I post on some House music boards and holiday boards where the 'open chat' boards have sports threads and anything with these two clubs ends up the same. I can't believe you ever rise to each other, that it's not so boring you just don't ignore when someone from 'the other team', whichever that may be, tries to bait you



When i first joined here there were no Rangers fans on the boards. A few appeared over the years but none brought the vitriol that anchorage does. Was going to say pretty much what ibem said but my train went through a tunnel & i lost connection.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Anyway, I'm off to watch the 'tic in their first competitive match of the season. Slight worry in that HJK are halfway through their season already, so match fitness will be crucial. Getting a good start will be vital.


enjoy the game. try & post a few pics if you can.


----------



## paddockloyal (Aug 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> Ill make it clear for you. You would be wrong, it would be because of the team you support.


 
Oh right, that's OK then you fenian* bastard.

*Collins dictionary meaning 1


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Oh right, that's OK then you fenian* bastard.
> 
> *Collins dictionary meaning 1


 
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/fenianism

Im a Scottish (atheist) Protestant you dafty.

eta Just noticed that 1. If you are then calling me: _(formerly) a member of an Irish revolutionary organization founded in the US in the 19th century to fight for an independent Ireland._

I have never been a member of an Irish revolutionary organisation founded in the US, i was born in the 20th century & you wouldnt believe the fucks i dont give about Ireland, independent or otherwise.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Making heavy weather of this game. Some great passes not being met & some awful ones being picked up by HJK. Heres hoping for a better second half.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 1, 2012)

balls


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Indeed, not good. Nearly an immediate response from Commons. If it had been the other way round the rebound would have gone in.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## weepiper (Aug 1, 2012)

HOOOPPEEERR that's more like it


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Get in. Nice 1 Hooper.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Charlie Mulgrew you beauty.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 1, 2012)

That'll do. 3-1 would have been nice, Brown was unlucky to miss.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

That will do for starters. Created a lot more chances than they did, just need to hit them on the break in the 2nd leg.  @ Forrest & Hooper colliding.


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

weepiper said:


> That'll do. 3-1 would have been nice, Brown was unlucky to miss.


 
Was a cracking shot.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> @ Forrest & Hooper colliding.


 
especially after Forrest managed to keep his feet from a tackle just before that!


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2012)

weepiper said:


> especially after Forrest managed to keep his feet from a tackle just before that!


 
I suppose they could have left it for each other which probably woul have been worse. At least it showed commitment.


----------



## paddockloyal (Aug 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/fenianism
> 
> Im a Scottish (atheist) Protestant you dafty.
> 
> ...


 
Funny you should mention that, because I didn't migrate out of Mongolia in the 4th century, and you wouldn't believe how little I care about the occupation of the east roman empire.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 1, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Funny you should mention that, because I didn't migrate out of Mongolia in the 4th century, and you wouldn't believe how little I care about the occupation of the east roman empire.


 

Oh give it a rest and get with the feckin fitba...!!!

Win eh..   *came in for the score*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 1, 2012)

Foster is a decent perm signing for youse


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 2, 2012)

Just finished watching the game and that was my first look at the team since preseason started.

Overall, I think we were good enough. It would be nice if we could cut out the slackness at the back, but hey it's Celtic and that just comes with the territory.

Was it just me or was Mulgrew's goal more or less the same one he scored against Rangers? I wonder how many other teams we're going to get with that one.


----------



## starfish (Aug 2, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Funny you should mention that, because I didn't migrate out of Mongolia in the 4th century, and you wouldn't believe how little I care about the occupation of the east roman empire.


really. i find that period of history most fascinating.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 2, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Just finished watching the game and that was my first look at the team since preseason started.
> 
> Overall, I think we were good enough. It would be nice if we could cut out the slackness at the back, but hey it's Celtic and that just comes with the territory.
> 
> Was it just me or was Mulgrew's goal more or less the same one he scored against Rangers? I wonder how many other teams we're going to get with that one.


 
I didn't think we were particularly slack at the back, Wanyama held onto the ball a bit too long at times but then again he was out of position. Izzy had probably his first poor game for us, but that could be put down to a lack of match fitness. I've seen far, far worse Celtic defences, put it that way.


----------



## starfish (Aug 2, 2012)

We seemed a bit vulnerable to diagonal balls at times. They nearly got in behind us on a couple of occasions with the same passing moves.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmm perhaps, the key word there being *nearly. *Perhaps a better side might have exploited that more.


----------



## starfish (Aug 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Hmm perhaps, the key word there being *nearly. *Perhaps a better side might have exploited that more.


 
Which is a worry. Hopefully we'll get a couple of goals. We definitely have it in us to score there.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Which is a worry. Hopefully we'll get a couple of goals. We definitely have it in us to score there.


I think so. Long balls over the top have been a problem for as long as I can remember. Our centre backs have a bit more pace than of recent years though. Still needs strengthening.


----------



## starfish (Aug 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I think so. Long balls over the top have been a problem for as long as I can remember. Our centre backs have a bit more pace than of recent years though. Still needs strengthening.


 
True dat.  Looked a good crowd last night. Havent seen a paper today so dont know the attendance. Did they announce it at the game?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> True dat. Looked a good crowd last night. Havent seen a paper today so dont know the attendance. Did they announce it at the game?


 
I wasn't there, watched it in a pub (bit skint at the minute). Think I saw around 53000. Of course, according to Graham Speirs we're in crisis, despite RFC having 28000 for their equivalent fixture.


----------



## starfish (Aug 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I wasn't there, watched it in a pub (bit skint at the minute). Think I saw around 53000. Of course, according to Graham Speirs we're in crisis, despite RFC having 28000 for their equivalent fixture.


 
Oh right, i misunderstood your post last night  It looked pretty crowded but watching on a laptop sometimes the pixels on the crowd go all blurry.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 3, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I didn't think we were particularly slack at the back, Wanyama held onto the ball a bit too long at times but then again he was out of position. Izzy had probably his first poor game for us, but that could be put down to a lack of match fitness. I've seen far, far worse Celtic defences, put it that way.


 
Yeah. I remember the days of Tommy Burns and the sieve. It's obviously nowhere near that bad, but there were a few times in the game where we needlessly put ourselves under pressure by trying to be too fancy at the back.

I think what I'm saying is that I would love to see a return of the disciplined defending of the Wim Jansen or Martin O'Neil teams. However I've been a celtic fan long enough to know that those teams were the exception to the Celtic = dodgy defending rule. I can dream though can't I?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 3, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah. I remember the days of Tommy Burns and the sieve. It's obviously nowhere near that bad, but there were a few times in the game where we needlessly put ourselves under pressure by trying to be too fancy at the back.
> 
> I think what I'm saying is that I would love to see a return of the disciplined defending of the Wim Jansen or Martin O'Neil teams. However I've been a celtic fan long enough to know that those teams were the exception to the Celtic = dodgy defending rule. I can dream though can't I?


Had a quick trawl, the figures would suggest that we've returned to the disciplined defending of Jansen and O'Neill. No surprises that Mowbray and Barnes come off worst.

11/12 21 league goals conceded (1st) NL (lowest number of goals conceded in SPL) 38 games
10/11 22 (2nd) NL (lowest) 38 games
09/10 39 (2nd) TM (2nd lowest) 38 games
08/09 33 (2nd) GS (2nd lowest) 38 games
07/08 26 (1st) GS (lowest) 38 games
06/07 34 (1st) GS (2nd lowest) 38 games
05/06 37 (1st) GS (joint second lowest) 38 games
04/05 35 (2nd) MoN (2nd lowest) 38 games
03/04 25 (1st) MoN (lowest) 38 games
02/03 26 (2nd) MoN (lowest) 38 games
01/02 18 (1st) MoN (lowest) 38 games
00/01 29 (1st) MoN (lowest) 38 games
99/00 38 (2nd) JB (2nd lowest) 36 games
98/99 35 (2nd) JV (2nd lowest) 36 games
97/98 24 (1st) WJ (lowest) 36 games
96/97 32 (2nd) TB (lowest) 36 games
95/96 25 (2nd) TB (joint lowest) 36 games
94/95 33 (4th) TB (lowest) 36 games


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 3, 2012)

In other, less Statto news, Chico is suspended tomorrow due to a red card for handball in the friendly with Ajax.


----------



## starfish (Aug 3, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah. I remember the days of Tommy Burns and the sieve. It's obviously nowhere near that bad, but there were a few times in the game where we needlessly put ourselves under pressure by trying to be too fancy at the back.
> 
> I think what I'm saying is that I would love to see a return of the disciplined defending of the Wim Jansen or Martin O'Neil teams. However I've been a celtic fan long enough to know that those teams were the exception to the Celtic = dodgy defending rule. I can dream though can't I?


We let in a few goals back in the MON days. Was it Benfica. 3-0 away by halftime. Or defence has been suspect for years, lucky weve had the midfield & forwards weve had over the years.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice try from Commons there but they just don't seem to be able to break through...


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2012)

GET in


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2012)

3 points is 3 points no matter how its done. I think i prefer a sloppy 1-0 to a 6-0 thrashing before a European game.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 5, 2012)

For starfish:


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 6, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Had a quick trawl, the figures would suggest that we've returned to the disciplined defending of Jansen and O'Neill. No surprises that Mowbray and Barnes come off worst.


 
I can't argue with the stats. I suppose I'm just overestimating how good those defences were and underestimating the current squad. Maybe I need to stop overreacting to every little slip-up. 

I have high hopes for Rogne and would love to see him cement his place as the first choice centre-half. But I can't help but think that we tend to play defenders for their passing (Mulgrew) or attacking (Izaguirre) abilities. I'd love to see us get our hands on a big brutal monster of a defender with no passing ability whatsoever that I can count on to win tackles and boot the ball out of the park when needed. Maybe it would just make me feel better ahead of European games.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> 3 points is 3 points no matter how its done. I think i prefer a sloppy 1-0 to a 6-0 thrashing before a European game.


 
I always tend to think that any 3 points _after_ a European game is a bonus too.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I have high hopes for Rogne and would love to see him cement his place as the first choice centre-half. But I can't help but think that we tend to play defenders for their passing (Mulgrew) or attacking (Izaguirre) abilities. I'd love to see us get our hands on a big brutal monster of a defender with no passing ability whatsoever that I can count on to win tackles and boot the ball out of the park when needed. Maybe it would just make me feel better ahead of European games.


 
We are missing a Bobo-type. On saturday though, we *really* missed Mulgrew. There's a need for both imo.


----------



## starfish (Aug 6, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I always tend to think that any 3 points _after_ a European game is a bonus too.


 
Will have to wait a week or so for that in this case. Theres a little friendly against Real Madrid in the way


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Come on train. Faster, faster.

& come on Celtic.


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

dp


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

ooh, that was a good chance there.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

HJK fans getting pissed off. Think they were expecting some goals by now


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 8, 2012)

Yaaaaaasssssssss......... Joe Ledley


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Go on Big Joe


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 8, 2012)

If they win tonight will they go straight into the group stages or into another qualifier?


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Another qualifier.

& oh fuck thats not going to help our cause is it now Victor.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

ref's a wanker tbf


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Samaras ya beauty.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2012)

That will do nicely


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Yaay, an away win 

Would have been a lot better if it wasnt for Vics red & the many other yellows dished out but at least we're in the draw.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2012)

how pleasant it is not to have some cunt from tourettes fc fucking up the thread


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 8, 2012)

Good performance all round excepting a 10 minute spell after half time. Limited their chances, held possession well and two goals away from home. More of the same next round please Celtic!


----------



## framed (Aug 8, 2012)

Good away win to boost the confidence for the next round... 

I expect we'll be playing tougher opposition than HJK, so further improvement will be necessary.


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Possible next round opponents could be Cluj, Maribor, Helsingborgs, Kiryat Shmona or Limassol apparently.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> how pleasant it is not to have some cunt from tourettes fc fucking up the thread


Aye..


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 9, 2012)

starfish said:


> Possible next round opponents could be Cluj, Maribor, Helsingborgs, Kiryat Shmona or Limassol apparently.


 
I think we can be cautiously optimistic about our chances against any of them. It would fantastic if we could make it to the CL this year. Hopefully that would mean not selling anyone and possibly also bringing in a couple of new faces.

Personally, I hope it's Limassol just because Cyprus in late August sounds like a nice destination for a 5 day holiday.


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2012)

Aye. Im not sure who id rather avoid.or not. Theyre all pretty much off a muchness.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd rather not face Cluj.


----------



## starfish (Aug 10, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'd rather not face Cluj.


 
Helsingborg it is then. Im still scared. I dont do optimism, cautious or otherwise.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 11, 2012)

I think we'll do it. It won't be a cakewalk but I think Lennon has been doing everything he can to keep the players focused on the European games. We should be the better team and hopefully we can play like the better team.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2012)

Todays game v Real Madrid is on ITV4 from 6.45.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh fuck. That looked pretty nasty for young McGeouch. Looked sparko before he hit the ground.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Aug 11, 2012)

Hear its a broken jaw for dylan, looked a lot worse.

The casualties of going to america to play a friendly, stokes injured before kick off too


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2012)

Tbh, McGeouch isn't going to be a starter, major blow for him but not the team. Likewise Stokes, the £1m we'll take from this friendly will probably outweigh his contribution.


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Tbh, McGeouch isn't going to be a starter, major blow for him but not the team. Likewise Stokes, the £1m we'll take from this friendly will probably outweigh his contribution.


 
Thats a bit cold. McGeouch could have been one of the breakthrough players this season. Still can be, just hope this doesnt knock his confidence. The broken jaw that is, not your dismissing of him


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> Thats a bit cold. McGeouch could have been one of the breakthrough players this season. Still can be, just hope this doesnt knock his confidence. The broken jaw that is, not your dismissing of him


He's younger, better looking than me and escaped the clutches of darkness to don the hoops. I reserve the right to crush his spirit!

(actually he's a bit of a player, hope he bounces back quickly from this)


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 14, 2012)

I managed to take some photos, nothing too spectacular. It was a good turnout and the celtic fans definitely brought the atmosphere. It was a shame about wee Dylan. I thought he had a really excellent first half. Commons and Kayal played pretty well too.


----------



## starfish (Aug 14, 2012)

The tier above the Bud Lite sign looks pretty steep. Wouldnt fancy watching from up there.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> The tier above the Bud Lite sign looks pretty steep. Wouldnt fancy watching from up there.


Thhe second tier is scarily steep. Always feels like one slip and yi'll be on the park among the players.


----------



## starfish (Aug 14, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Thhe second tier is scarily steep. Always feels like one slip and yi'll be on the park among the players.


Doing the huddle would have been a nightmare.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 14, 2012)

Wouldn't have been so bad wi O'Neils team. They were big enough to make a reasonable catch even from that height and velocity.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 15, 2012)

starfish said:


> Doing the huddle would have been a nightmare.


 
Thankfully all huddling was confined to the bottom tier.

I was sitting with the "Real Madrid fans" which mostly consisted of Latin Americans (Emilio got a cheer from the 6 hondurans two rows down from me) with occassional sprinklings of white Americans and their kids who came to see Christiano Ronaldo. So basically the other three quarters of the stadium found the Celtic fans to be very confusing. They just weren't sure what to make of the drunk middle aged guys singing, not watching the game and occasionally forming conga-lines.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 16, 2012)

Yey.. Helsingborg v Celtic on ITV cooncil tellybox on Tuesday.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Yey.. Helsingborg v Celtic on ITV cooncil tellybox on Tuesday.


 
Probably just STV, bet it doesnt get shown down here.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> Probably just STV, bet it doesnt get shown down here.


 
I'm sure you can get the regions by retuning your telly box, failing that it might be streamed on stv.tv


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'm sure you can get the regions by retuning your telly box, failing that it might be streamed on stv.tv


 
Never been able to get STV on Virgin down here so im sure ill end up watching it on my laptop. Unless they stick it on ITV4.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 16, 2012)

It's on ITV London too as far as I can see starfish.

Presenter Adrian Chiles 
 Guest Gordon Strachan 
 Guest Gareth Southgate 
 Guest Lee Dixon 
 Clive Tyldesley 
 Andy Townsend 
 ITV1 London 7:30pm-10:00pm  (2 hours 30 minutes) Tue 21 Aug


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> It's on ITV London too as far as I can see starfish.
> 
> Presenter Adrian Chiles
> Guest Gordon Strachan
> ...


 
Oh, looks promising then.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 16, 2012)

Champions league innit.. 

I will NOT be listening to Adrian Chiles AT ALL though.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive just looked at the tv guide & it says it on. Yaay  Could so nearly have been a  though.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> It's on ITV London too as far as I can see starfish.
> 
> Presenter Adrian Chiles
> Guest Gordon Strachan
> ...


 
Oh fuck the fuck off. 2 and a half hours of being patronised by arseholes that know nothing about the Scottish game (WGS excepted). Only way that line up could be worse is if they crowbarred Craig Burley into it.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Oh fuck the fuck off. 2 and a half hours of being patronised by arseholes that know nothing about the Scottish game (WGS excepted). Only way that line up could be worse is if they crowbarred Craig Burley into it.


 
Just start watching from kick off & listen to radio commentary of the match.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats to Celtic managing to scrape a draw with Ross County. A result that reverberates around Europe.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 18, 2012)

Kayal, Ledley and Wanyama in the same midfield doesn't work, cuts down our creative options too much. I hereby rescind any comment I've made about McGeouch.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 19, 2012)

It was a game that Stokes, Hooper, Forrest and maybe even Paddy could have made a real difference to. Ah well. There's much more important things to concentrate on right now. I'm going to go out on a limb and predict that this won't dent our title chances too deeply.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 19, 2012)

Bet Johnny Russell could've done a job for us yesterday.


----------



## starfish (Aug 19, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Kayal, Ledley and Wanyama in the same midfield doesn't work, cuts down our creative options too much. I hereby rescind any comment I've made about McGeouch.


 
Quite right too 

Like IJ, im not too worried about the result, other things to be more concerned about at this stage of the season.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ansea-bid-accepted-Celtics-Ki-Sung-yeung.html

Looks like Ki's off. I think it will be a good bit of business for all parties. If he goes, I hope he does well down there.


----------



## starfish (Aug 20, 2012)

Aye, we'll make a decent profit on him but its whether its reinvested in the team or used to clear a bit of the debt.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I heard Lennon talking about that. I'm curious about what the figure is right now and what the current difference is between expenditure and anticipated income. 

I would have thought that guaranteed European football and possible CL money would have made these things irrelevant. Maybe the Rangers fiasco has just got the money-men a bit jumpy.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 21, 2012)

End of August, and Commons has already tripled his goal scoring tally from last year.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

Half time, big Lurch has kept us ahead so far. Couple of outstanding stops.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Strange half. Off to a brilliant start, then they came back & we weathered it. Then we started making stupid fucking basic mistakes & have nearly been punished several times. Forsters kept us in it so far.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

Kayal needs to drop deep to protect the back 4. Samaras is the only player looking to retain possession, too many slack passes leading to hurried clearances.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

Obviously not happening now. Hopefully Forrest will be able to do what Sammy's been doing out left.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

We just need to a bit more careful on the ball. Theyll be coming out with all guns blazing at the start of the second half.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Fucking hell. Wee Forrest deserved a kick in the balls there if theyd scored.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> Fucking hell. Wee Forrest deserved a kick in the balls there if theyd scored.


 
Dunno what he was thinking there.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Dunno what he was thinking there.


 
"Oi ref wheres my free kick" maybe


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeessssss, Samaras.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

Still be fans berating him after the game for that miss 2 minutes later!


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

& Commons, he should have squared it the greedy, hairy bastard.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

starfish said:


> & Commons, he should have squared it the greedy, hairy bastard.


 
Bloody lovely long-haired ghod you mean. Two goals in his last two Euro appearances, turning into a big match specialist.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Bloody lovely long-haired ghod you mean. Two goals in his last two Euro appearances, turning into a big match specialist.


 
Did i say bastard, i meant Adonis


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah I heard Lennon talking about that. I'm curious about what the figure is right now and what the current difference is between expenditure and anticipated income.
> 
> I would have thought that guaranteed European football and possible CL money would have made these things irrelevant. Maybe the Rangers fiasco has just got the money-men a bit jumpy.


 
The online paper i read it in, which shall remain nameless, put it at £7m so Ki's fee will pretty much cover that but then again after tonights result we might not have to use it for that


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

Halfway there. Odd game, Forster MOTM for sure, but by the end we could've had 4 or 5. Sammi and Forrest our best outfield players by far tonight. Brown was anonymous, and Izzy had a shocker.

Don't recall us playing so badly yet still winning since Blackburn in the Seville season. Better performance at Celtic Park for sure.


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Despite the win we did miss Bic Victor, there was no defensive midfielder. Kayal didnt produce the goods which was disappointing.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 21, 2012)

I seem to be doing a lot of back pedalling these days. Turned over from STV to listen to ITV in the second half. Talking up Celtic is not something I'm used to seeing on the telly. WGS looked delighted at the result too


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I seem to be doing a lot of back pedalling these days. Turned over from STV to listen to ITV in the second half. Talking up Celtic is not something I'm used to seeing on the telly. WGS looked delighted at the result too


 
I liked the bit at the end when they compared us to Chelsea in last seasons Champs League final


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 23, 2012)

That game may have made me into a Sammy believer. The big man was excellent.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 25, 2012)

Good result today. Good to see Watt and Twardzik in the team. I hope we see more of them this year.


----------



## starfish (Aug 26, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Good result today. Good to see Watt and Twardzik in the team. I hope we see more of them this year.


Pity to concede those 2 late goals but there were a few players out injured.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 26, 2012)

starfish said:


> Pity to concede those 2 late goals but there were a few players out injured.


 
Good win from a makeshift side. Team had switched off by then, but still disappointing to lose those two goals.


----------



## starfish (Aug 26, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Good win from a makeshift side. Team had switched off by then, but still disappointing to lose those two goals.



Hope we're back to full strength for wednesday. Cant be conceding any sloppy goals then.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 26, 2012)

Only ever been beaten once by three goals at home in Europe (PSG beat us 3-0 in the mid-90s).

I reckon we'll score midweek too, no way can we play as poorly as we did for large parts of Tuesday night.


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

I see Broony, Commons & Samaras have made it. Rogne still injured.

Come on you Bhoys in Green.


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Goooooaaaaaalllll, Hooooooopppppperrrrrrr (looked a bit offisde though)


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Go on Big Vic 2-0. Game over. Champions League here we come


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## juice_terry (Aug 29, 2012)

Yasssss!!!!


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 29, 2012)

Another good performance from Samaras.


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

He played a blinder in the first half. My stream went to pot in the 2nd, it was all stop & no start & Norman Collier doing the commentary.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Another good performance from Samaras.


Cracking performance from the big man, according to his agent he was still carrying an injury too. Given we've just sold Ki, he's going to be even more important to us as a creative option.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> He played a blinder in the first half. My stream went to pot in the 2nd, it was all stop & no start & Norman Collier doing the commentary.


 
frontrow is the best of all the streams, imho.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, Kelvin Wilson had possibly his best Celtic performance tonight.


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> frontrow is the best of all the streams, imho.


 
Ill try that next time. Went with Myp2p & had it on FoxSoccer at first. Provan & Crocker disappeared & i had some Yank banging on about how Celtic were 2 nought & 2 oh up from the first leg.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Provan & Crocker disappeared & i had some Yank banging on about how Celtic were 2 nought & 2 oh up from the first leg.


 
Welcome to my world!


----------



## starfish (Aug 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Welcome to my world!


The guy did sound enthusiastic but it just wasnt right.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2012)

Del Piero? At 37?

I really do hope this article from the Herald is bollocks.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a few pics to enjoy..... See if you can spot me in the second pic....


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2012)

And Charlie Mulgrew joining in the fun on Twitter.....

@charlie_mulgrew Did you leave the bairn in the car again?
@robertwatp No mate he was in paradise celebrating!!!
#ChampionsLeague


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 30, 2012)

Barca, Benfica and Spartak Moscow. Happy with that, should be challenging for a Europa League spot at least.


----------



## starfish (Aug 30, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Barca, Benfica and Spartak Moscow. Happy with that, should be challenging for a Europa League spot at least.


first impression is that its not too bad a draw. havent seen the rest of the groups though. will be 6 cracking games for sure.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> first impression is that its not too bad a draw. havent seen the rest of the groups though. will be 6 cracking games for sure.


 
McGeady back at Celtic Park.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 30, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> McGeady back at Celtic Park.


What..!!! Tell me more.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> What..!!! Tell me more.


 
spartak moscow


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 30, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> spartak moscow


Fuck..... Had me gaun there eh.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with the draw too. I don't think it really matters who the pot 1 team is. It's not like there's a team in there that we'd really fancy our chances against. Personally I'm happy it's Barca just because it's nice to have the big stars of the game coming to Parkhead.

Don't know much about Benfica right now but I watched both legs of Spartak vs Fenerbahce. They have some good players and they will definitely be favorites but I think we are capable of beating them at home if we play well and get a bit of luck.

I'm not even contemplating qualification right now. We have a young squad the majority of whom have never been there before. I just hope they play to their potential and learn from the experience.


----------



## starfish (Aug 30, 2012)

We usually have 3-0 games either way v Benfica iirc & did we not knock out Spartak a few years ago. We have also knocked out Barca, ok that was 2003-04. Am i confident, am i fuck. This is a bonus. Plus the money will be nice too.


----------



## starfish (Sep 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Here's a few pics to enjoy..... See if you can spot me in the second pic....


 
Are you the one in green & white? If not, give us a clue.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2012)

Above the E in 'one'. In a green top


----------



## starfish (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you kinda standing side on?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are you kinda standing side on?


 
Aye, sorta looking over to my left.


----------



## starfish (Sep 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, sorta looking over to my left.


 
Dont know how i didnt spot you sooner. Should  have recognised your tats


----------



## starfish (Sep 4, 2012)

So. What do we make of our new signings, Miku Fedor, Efe Ambrose, Lubos Kamenar & Lassad Nouioui (although there is an issue being raised about this one) then.

Also looks like Broony could be pretty much fucked due to a degenerative hip disorder


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 4, 2012)

I never really know what to think when we sign players I've never heard of. We definitely needed some more options in attack and defence. But I think the fans will just have to find out in a bit whether or not they are any good.

On a related note. How the fuck do we pronounce Nouioui?

Shame about Broony. He had really grown on me after a shaky start. I wonder if surgery or steroid injections might give him some more playing years. I hope so.


----------



## starfish (Sep 4, 2012)

N-wee-wee maybe 

Read that Lennon might just play Broony in the Champs League games only.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 4, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Shame about Broony. He had really grown on me after a shaky start. I wonder if surgery or steroid injections might give him some more playing years. I hope so.


 
We really miss him when he's not in the team. Hopefully that's not the end of his career.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 5, 2012)

starfish said:


> N-wee-wee maybe


 
I was thinking something more like "Nooeywooey". Even though that doesn't actually make sense when you look at his name.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 5, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> We really miss him when he's not in the team. Hopefully that's not the end of his career.


 
BBJ played most of his career with dodgy knees. Hopefully they can find a way to keep him going.


----------



## starfish (Sep 5, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> We really miss him when he's not in the team. Hopefully that's not the end of his career.


Now read that Lennon is hoping that an operation can sort it as opposed to ongoing injections.


----------



## starfish (Sep 13, 2012)

Broony might be back  for the weekend against St Johnstone or the Champs League v Benfica but Sammy picked up an injury during the international break  & will be out for a few weeks, suspected dislocated elbow, ouch.
Wonder if any of the new bhoys will get a look in.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not usually one to go overboard when we lose but I'm really pissed off with how we played today.

The players have to realise that practically every SPL team we play is going to try to flood the midfield and give us no time on the ball. We have to respond by meeting their workrate and then also  being better footballers. 

That was just shitebaggery today. We just stopped trying to play football the minute they started putting us under pressure. I don't know if they were more concerned about the CL game, or if they think they really don't have to try to win the league this year, but a lot of those players need to be reminded of the standard expected of them at this club.


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2012)

Only saw the second half. It wasnt exactly inspiring stuff.


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2012)

So, our chances for tonight then.Id take a draw. Just hope they play better than they did on saturday.


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2012)

Tight game. Fair result. Broony was excellent again, Emilio very sloppy in the first half. Commons had moments of brilliance.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2012)

From todays game......


----------



## starfish (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice  . Did you see what the Shaggy banner said?


----------



## juice_terry (Sep 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> Nice  . Did you see what the Shaggy banner said?


----------



## starfish (Sep 24, 2012)

that is so pure dead brilliant


----------



## starfish (Sep 25, 2012)

(ok so its also a nike advert but so fuck)


----------



## starfish (Sep 25, 2012)

And into the next round we go. Another 4 goal haul for Hooper, Ambrose had a good debut & good to see wee McGeouch playing again.


----------



## starfish (Sep 30, 2012)

Back where we belong.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Hoooooooppppperrrrrr.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2012)

Shite, equaliser


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2012)

Shit! Forgot this was on, oh well I'll get the second half


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Hoped we could have held out till halftime, theyve got their tails up now.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2012)

oh that's not good.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

It was going wide Fraser!!!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2012)

plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm, how much injury time then. Thought he was going to book Hooper at first.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Fooorrreessssssssssttt.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2012)

go on the boy ye


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Saaaaammmmmaarrraaaaaaaaass.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2012)

!!!!!!


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes. Yaah fucking beauty


----------



## weepiper (Oct 2, 2012)

My fingers hurt from crossing them for the last 7 minutes


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

weepiper said:


> My fingers hurt from crossing them for the last 7 minutes


 
I was starting to wish we didnt have all that extra time too.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 2, 2012)

What an amazing game! 

Hopefully there is more of that to come from this Celtic team.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> What an amazing game!
> 
> Hopefully there is more of that to come from this Celtic team.


 
The sending off helped but we were starting to come back into a bit just before that. Would like to know where the hell Emilio is & who that guy wearing number 3 is.

eta Also i think 4 points from our first 2 games is as good as we could have hoped for. Bring on Barca.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 2, 2012)

Samaras is our talisman.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Samaras is our talisman.


 
He's a lovely man.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

We must keep him at all costs, forever.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2012)

*thinks back to all the times he championed Samaras*



Missed the second half and had to keep up via Twitter, nearly threw my phone through the roof of the bus when Sammi scored I was that excited. Slightly worried I'll need to miss the rest of the campaign for the greater good now.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> *thinks back to all the times he championed Samaras*
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the second half and had to keep up via Twitter, nearly threw my phone through the roof of the bus when Sammi scored I was that excited. Slightly worried I'll need to miss the rest of the campaign for the greater good now.


 
I was in Failte for the game, the place exploded when Samaras scored the winner.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I was in Failte for the game, the place exploded when Samaras scored the winner.


I bet it did, wish I'd seen it
(stoopid handball training on cl nights)


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I was in Failte for the game, the place exploded when Samaras scored the winner.


 
I was on my sofa with my laptop. My cat nearly exploded when Samaras scored. Probably because i scared the shite out of him


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> *thinks back to all the times he championed Samaras*


 
I'm delighted to be eating humble pie on that one. It wasn't his best game. I thought he looked pretty rusty out there for much of the first half but he came through when it mattered.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> The sending off helped but we were starting to come back into a bit just before that. Would like to know where the hell Emilio is & who that guy wearing number 3 is.
> 
> eta Also i think 4 points from our first 2 games is as good as we could have hoped for. Bring on Barca.


 
Emilio will be back. He just needs to regain a bit of confidence I think.

The sending off definitely changed the game, but there was still a lot for us to do. I've seen us struggle to break down 10-man SPL teams enough times.

I'm just delighted that they rose to the occasion. We have a young team out there with more potential than finished product. I'd like this Celtic team to develop over the next few years into the kind that can emulate the achievements of the MON and Strachan teams. I'd like to see them beating the big names on CL nights or maybe qualifying for the last 16. 

Tonight felt like a small step towards that. So tonight I'm a happy man.


----------



## framed (Oct 3, 2012)

*Gary Lineker on Twitter*

✔@GaryLineker With the dearth of English strikers Gary Hooper must be worth looking at. Only one way to find out if he has it.

2 Oct 12 Reply Retweet


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2012)

Home game against St. Johnstone in the Cup. Hopefully we'll a bit better against them this time around. And in other news Fraser Forsters been picked in the England squad for their upcoming World Cup qualifiers  but Kris Commons hasnt been picked for Scotland  . Is Levein getting him confused with some one else.


----------



## framed (Oct 4, 2012)

It's ridiculous that Commons isn't in the Scotland squad. That dick Naismith is in it despite the fact that he's facing a lengthy suspension for his thuggery against Serbia. Commons could have easily taken his place in the 'forwards' picked, considering he's been playing in a more or less free role for us this season and has not been restricted to the wing or midfield.

A bit of deserved recognition for Celtic goalkeeper Fraser Forster named in the England squad... not that I give a fcuk about Engurland, of course!


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 4, 2012)

framed said:


> It's ridiculous that Commons isn't in the Scotland squad. That dick Naismith is in it despite the fact that he's facing a lengthy suspension for his thuggery against Serbia. Commons could have easily taken his place in the 'forwards' picked, considering he's been playing in a more or less free role for us this season and has not been restricted to the wing or midfield.
> 
> A bit of deserved recognition for Celtic goalkeeper Fraser Forster named in the England squad... not that I give a fcuk about Engurland, of course!


 
If Hodgson looked at Forster he must have also had reports on Hooper. That goal against Spartak was class.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 6, 2012)

framed said:


> It's ridiculous that Commons isn't in the Scotland squad.


 
 I'm all for Celtic players not playing for Scotland. I'd prefer if CL stopped picking Mulgrew, Brown and Forrest too.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone see what happened there? I just switched on the game to see the Jambo goalie getting stretchered off in a neck brace


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Anyone see what happened there? I just switched on the game to see the Jambo goalie getting stretchered off in a neck brace


 
A collision with Charlie Mulgrew i believe. Havent seen it was following it on bbc text.


----------



## starfish (Oct 21, 2012)

A 5-0 win before a European game never bodes well.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 21, 2012)

5-0


----------



## articul8 (Oct 23, 2012)

big game tonight - don't expect to see much of the ball mind.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 23, 2012)

articul8 said:


> big game tonight - don't expect to see much of the ball mind.


 

You might see a tad more than you would have done last season. Barça have adopted a slightly more direct style and the never-ending carousel isn't as prevalent as it was.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is this game not on ITV? United versus Braga can go suck big donkey dick.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2012)

and hilarity ensues!


----------



## poului (Oct 23, 2012)

just park the bus and the points are yours , boys.


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2012)

Its like a tidal wave, relentless. I think scoring just made them mad. Shame about Big Sammy too, is vital to us in these games.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 23, 2012)

Can I look yet...??


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck.....


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2012)

That really, really hurts


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck.. Just as I looked....


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2012)

I think a 3 or 4 nil pumping would have been better than yet. Horrible, horrible way to lose 

Ach well, still second in the group


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2012)

Before the game: ach, so long as it's not embarrassing
Afterwards: hello Seville feeling


----------



## framed (Oct 24, 2012)

A draw would have been a tremendous and very well deserved result, but the fourth official very kindly added another 4 minutes at the end which Barca took advantage of... Where that 4 minutes came from I will never know, because there definitely was not 4 minutes worth of stoppages in that half.

We went there expecting nothing and we very nearly got a point. I expect the home match to be no less difficult against them, but we have the crowd on our side and will hopefully be prepared to at least occasionally take the game to them at Celtic Park.


----------



## framed (Oct 27, 2012)

We got well and truly turned over at home today by Kilmarnock.

I watched it on a stream on the net, anyone who was there got any views on it?


----------



## starfish (Oct 28, 2012)

Wasnt there but my view is bah. We're bound to lose a few games in the league but apparently the performance was really shite.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

GB statement on continuing harrassment of both group and section members.



> *Police Harassment of the group and section 111*
> 
> Posted on October 29, 2012 by admin
> Last year was somewhat unique. It will rightly be remembered as the year our great rivals died. Yet what seemed to almost slip under the radar amidst the hilarity at Ibrox was the continued harassment of the Green Brigade, and the Celtic fans in general by Strathclyde Police both before and after the SNP legislation was scribbled. We have remained relatively quiet on this issue up until now, but it has got us nowhere and the harassment has continued; in fact it has worsened.
> ...


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> GB statement on continuing harrassment of both group and section members.


 
I read a bit of this on twitter the other day. Thing i cant understand is if the club have such an issue with the GB, why let them into the ground hours before the games to set up their banners & shit.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

He knew , you know.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like its game over already. 3-0 at half time. Semi finals here we come.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> He knew , you know.View attachment 24523


I know that you'll be banned if you keep this up.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2012)

5-0 in the end. A bit of revenge for the league match.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2012)

Just our luck to play you on the back of a league defeat.  And we didn't even take advantage at the weekend either


----------



## starfish (Oct 31, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Just our luck to play you on the back of a league defeat. And we didn't even take advantage at the weekend either


 
You did try to make a game of it but waited till you were 5-0 down, There was a couple of very good chances towards the end.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 31, 2012)

working area said:


> He knew , you know.View attachment 24523


Your beloved queen knighted the fucker.


----------



## starfish (Oct 31, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Your beloved queen knighted the fucker.


 
Breath. Wasting. Your. Youre.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Breath. Wasting. Your. Youre.


Fuck off  promoting english grammar ya cunt


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 2, 2012)

Calm down guys.. he's 'gone' again.


----------



## starfish (Nov 3, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fuck off promoting english grammar ya cunt


----------



## manny-p (Nov 3, 2012)

starfish said:


>


sorry I was abit confused


----------



## LiamO (Nov 3, 2012)

I think young Manny thought you were correcting him over "your" and and "you're"... rather than using words from a sentence that actually contains both words.

Made me smile, anyway.


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

manny-p said:


> sorry I was abit confused


 
I hoped so. Maybe i should have put, rearrange the following words into a well known sentence. And i didnt even punctuate it properly


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

That game was a bit of a waste of two beautiful goals.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry Starfish. BTW what is up with celtic's away top? The badge emblem is abit too religious for my liking.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

It's just a celtic cross, no?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> It's just a celtic cross, no?


Your post says it all.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

why?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> why?


A religious symbol.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

manny-p said:


> A religious symbol.


It's something to do with the 125th anniversary anyway I think


> The original club crest was a simple green cross on a red oval background.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Celtic_F.C.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> It's something to do with the 125th anniversary anyway I think
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Celtic_F.C.


that explains it ta


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Sorry Starfish. BTW what is up with celtic's away top? The badge emblem is abit too religious for my liking.


 
As weepiper has said, its a Celtic cross. IIRC the centenary 1988 top had one too.

And no worries.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 4, 2012)

starfish said:


> As weepiper has said, its a Celtic cross. IIRC the centenary 1988 top had one too.
> 
> And no worries.


 
And was all the better for it imo. My favourite top, partly because it was my first


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, another 2 points dropped.


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> And was all the better for it imo. My favourite top, partly because it was my first


 
Aye, i think i prefer the cross to the clover/shamrock.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

a celtic cross is a better emblem to reflect the Irish _and Scottish_ roots tbh


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 4, 2012)

weepiper said:


> a celtic cross is a better emblem to reflect the Irish _and Scottish_ roots tbh


 
Reading Phil Mac Giolla Bhain's "Downfall" just now, I've never felt excluded from Celtic until reading his constant description of Celtic as "the Irish Catholic club". Maybe a more overt celebration of our Scottishness such as bringing back the original badge, or some variant of it, would put him and others in their place.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 4, 2012)

Really need that third kit (and a steal at eighty dollars) . . . what with all those other clubs with green and white hooped or black jerseys


----------



## framed (Nov 4, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Reading Phil Mac Giolla Bhain's "Downfall" just now, I've never felt excluded from Celtic until reading his constant description of Celtic as "the Irish Catholic club". Maybe a more overt celebration of our Scottishness such as bringing back the original badge, or some variant of it, would put him and others in their place.


 

I find his writing to be essentially _tribalist_ and actually quite conformist from the point of view of where he attempts to guide the anger of Celtic fans, always towards official bodies and making endless complaints about being 'offended' by the actions of rangers and their fans. He is the leader of that _'eternally offended'_ section of the Celtic support.

He is also very far from the 'republican rebel' that he likes to style himself.

He has a pathological hatred of rangers and its fans that can be traced all the way back to his first articles for the TAL Fanzine _(which he has never publicly admitted to being the co-counder)_. TAL cut him off after a couple of years because of his tribalism and his apparently endless capacity for fantasy.

_Some background on MacMadeUpName can be found here:_
http://talfanzine.org/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=8017&page=3


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 4, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Sorry Starfish. BTW what is up with celtic's away top? The badge emblem is abit too religious for my liking.


 
I really like the top but it being white and me being a tad rotund it won't suit me. Not to mention I don't wear football tops.


----------



## framed (Nov 4, 2012)

All four of my bhoys want that top for Christmas... two adults, two weans! FUCK!!!

I hate buying official merchandise, one for the grandparents I think.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine are still young enough not to care about having the 'right' strip so I can give them last year's ones secondhand off Ebay and they're made up. They just want a Celtic top


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Fucking hell, that just gave me goosebumps.

Cmon the Celts.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 7, 2012)

What a tifo


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 7, 2012)

And another...


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Waaaannyaaaaaaaammaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 7, 2012)

listening to it

no links tho :-(


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Well we've made it to half time this time.


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 7, 2012)

Batten down the hatches 2nd half bhoys.. Miku or Sammi to pinch a second on the counter attack


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2012)

Cor what a half-time scoreline


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

45 minutes of biting nails now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2012)

Foster is playing well


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Great stuff from Celtic. Barcelona look lost for ideas.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2012)

aargh *hyperventilates*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Fabregas and Pique on, Arse and ManU scum


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2012)

bloody hell!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done that man.


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttt


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2012)

omg


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 7, 2012)

WATT A GOAL !!!!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Let's hope that's enough.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2012)

*drops monacle*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 7, 2012)

C'mon Celtic!, great game.


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Uh oh.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuuuu-------


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

wFucking yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss. What a birthday present


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2012)

Phew. Watt a game!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic second half, top entertainment that, and well played Celtic.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish I could be like Tony Watt


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)

FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

2-1 and it could have been more... that fcuker Mascerano should have been sent off for that professional foul on Tony Watt when he got through again and could have scored his second but for the foul...

We lived on the edge at times, but that was fucking magnificent.

Forster - brilliant, Matthews - outstanding, Ambrose - excellent.... Over all, a fantastic team effort!

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I wish I could be like Tony Watt




That'll work well on the terraces that.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/tony-watt-celtic-2-0-v-barcelona/

Cracking flick on from Xavi!


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Of course it will count for fuck all if we dont get a result in Lisbon


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 7, 2012)

18 years old, Champions League debut, under pressure from a defender, keeper bearing down on you, and a finish that cool? Fucking hell.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> Of course it will count for fuck all if we dont get a result in Lisbon


that kind of result means something whether you qualify or not, I reckon. At least I felt that way we beat Inter Milan a few years back.


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so happy I could kiss Paolo Di Canio... 

Well, mibbee not... 


Amazing stuff and what a fantastic display that was as the teams came out. Hats off to the Green Brigade for that.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 7, 2012)

framed said:


> I am so happy I could kiss Paolo Di Canio...
> 
> Well, mibbee not...


A Glasgow kiss?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 7, 2012)

Fucking hell 
I mean, fuck 
What the fuck? 

That's just nuts.  Fair play Celtic, how must that kid be feeling right now?


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> that kind of result means something whether you qualify or not, I reckon. At least I felt that way we beat Inter Milan a few years back.


 
Ach, we've beaten Barca before


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> A Glasgow kiss?


 
hee hee! 

It was hairs-on-the-back-of-the-neck stuff when I saw the display all round the ground as the teams came out, definitely felt like something special might happen tonight.

What a birthday present for the club!


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

I reckon thats added a few more million onto Big Vics pricetag now.


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> I reckon thats added a few more million onto Big Vics pricetag now.


 
The Sky pundits are already predicting that we'll be lucky to hang on to him...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Fucking hell
> I mean, fuck
> What the fuck?
> 
> That's just nuts. Fair play Celtic, how must that kid be feeling right now?


 



*BBC Sport* ‏@*BBCSport*
Celtic goalscorer Tony Watt: "I couldn't believe it when my goal went in. It's probably the best moment of my life." #*bbcfootball*I

I should imagine he's feeling pretty good


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 7, 2012)

He's 18.  "Probably" is the least necessary word he could have come up with, i'd be surprised if he doesn't need clean pants.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 7, 2012)

When Messi scored. I thought it was curtains on the celebrations. But no we prevailed!


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

manny-p said:


> When Messi scored. I thought it was curtains on the celebrations. But no we prevailed!


 
Aye, that was quite a long 2 1/2 minutes, especially as my stream kept freezing.


----------



## starfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Rod Stewart having a wee greet at the end too


----------



## LiamO (Nov 7, 2012)

.. and if you MAKE your history!

"Mummy, Daddy's punching the ceiling"

Apart from the last 10 minutes of the first half, when it all got a bit frantic, they were all so cool and disciplined - especially the kids.  

Barca bring on Villa and Fabregas... we bring on an 18-year old... and he scores the fuckin winner. Roy of the Rovers would not get a look in. 

How kind of the ref to not ruin Mr Macherano's night. Wouldn't have been much of a 'talking point' had Barca equalised, would it? And don't start me on his abject cowardice in not giving Song a second yellow. The barca bench were not long saying thank you and subbing him.


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

Are the goals online anyywhere?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> wFucking yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss. What a birthday present


Happy Birthday..


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2012)

And without Brown and Hooper. Absolute class.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> Rod Stewart having a wee greet at the end too


 
Rod's most recent albums have brought tears to my eyes, too.


----------



## framed (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a link earlier, canny find it now but still looking...


----------



## LiamO (Nov 8, 2012)

Villa cost £35 million. Did our _team_ cost that? I'm sure some clever journo will produce the stats tomorrow.

Fabregas cost another 30... Pique too... world cup winners, Euro winners, Champions League winners (well not fabregas for the CL, but you get my drift) sat on the bench. Did Celtic's bench have a single player on it who had EVER played a single minute in the Champions League proper (no counting qualifiers)? Not too many anyhow.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## LiamO (Nov 8, 2012)

I've just spotted the bbc has the shots on target as Celtic 3 and Barca 14... RTÉ had it as Celtic 3 Barca 8. i thought the CL produced stats that they all took as gospel, no?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyhow, the best thing about the night for me (even better than the result!) was that Celtic came out and played. They were not beaten before they left the dressing room as so many other teams are. They believed. Still can't get over the performance of young Matthews.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

Just goes to show shy bairns get nowt when you're playing Barcelona. There were a lot of great tackles tonight, a lot of trying.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 8, 2012)

well done celts


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Villa cost £35 million. Did our _team_ cost that? I'm sure some clever journo will produce the stats tomorrow.
> 
> Fabregas cost another 30... Pique too... world cup winners, Euro winners, Champions League winners (well not fabregas for the CL, but you get my drift) sat on the bench. Did Celtic's bench have a single player on it who had EVER played a single minute in the Champions League proper (no counting qualifiers)? Not too many anyhow.


 
Tony Watt cost £50_ thousand_ from Airdrie  he's only been playing in the SPL since January ffs

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/07/celtic-barcelona-neil-lennon-vilanova?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## framed (Nov 8, 2012)

A couple of pictures of that awesome TIFO display...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

360 from the centre of the pitch. I hear it took the GB three days to lay that all out


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 8, 2012)

34 seconds in. Looks like Watt wishes he could play against a Barca team every week:


----------



## LiamO (Nov 8, 2012)

Another aspect that pleased me no end was this game marking a watershed in Neil Lennon's life - both as a Coach and as a man.

Dunno what he was like on other channels, but his post-match interview on RTÉ was excellent. Calm, knowledgeable, concise, humble - erudite even. He has had a baptism of considerable fire... but it's pressure, not polishing, that turns carbon into diamonds.


----------



## starfish (Nov 8, 2012)

Ive got my green & white hooped tie & huge grin on today.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 8, 2012)

anchorage should be on suicide watch after that. They willny be able to take that result lightly.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

mental. I didn't go to bed til half two because I was all fired up. If I wasn't totally sucked in before, I am now.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2012)

manny-p said:


> anchorage should be on suicide watch after that. They willny be able to take that result lightly.


 
Over on FollowFollow they're already blaming Murray and Whyte for last night......


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done Celtic. a bit late as I was still celebrating Chelsea's last minute winner against Shakter


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

bizarre choice of words from the Telegraph today 

http://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2012/11/07/congratulations-to-celtic-for-a-great-performance/


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


It looks stunning, congratulations to all involved in organising and displaying it.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2012)

Taken on someones phone last night

https://www.youtube.com/embed/M3rNytxyX2E


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 8, 2012)

I would like to take this opportunity to apologise for comments I made on another thread when Rangers financial meltdown was being discussed. I said that it was a bad thing for Celtic because their need to constantly strengthen the squad would diminish and they would become irrelevent in Europe, I think the exact quote was something like "The Lisbon Lions will seem like a fairytale".

Whilst one match is a long way from winning the cup the result last night (and the game away game in Barca) shows that I was completly wrong and there is still life in the old dog. Congratualtions Celtic.

Oh and Joe Hart needs to start looking over his shoulder, that England number 1 jersey is not as nailed on as he might have thought.


----------



## framed (Nov 8, 2012)

Now all I need is a band!






*TONY WATT*

Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa

I am a bhoy, a Celtic lad
Being a Tim is not so bad
I have no wish to meet the Queen
And I wish I could score all Celtic’s goals - Oi
I wish I could be like Tony Watt

Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa

And when I lie on my pillow at night
I dream I could play like Tony Watt
Leading the Celts to victory
Take all the kicks and score the lot

I wish I could be like Tony Watt
I wish I could be like Tony Watt
Playing for Celtic – Tony Watt
I wish I could be like Tony Watt

Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa

He is the new bhoy at Celtic Park
He is the striker of the team
He is so skilled with magic feet
And I wish I could have all he has got - Oi
I wish I could be like Tony Watt

Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa

All of the players in the Barca team
Tried to impress our Tony Watt
They try their best but can't succeed
Cos Tony has got their whole team beat

I wish I could be like Tony Watt
I wish I could be like Tony Watt
Playing for Celtic – Tony Watt
I wish I could be like Tony Watt

Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa


----------



## weepiper (Nov 8, 2012)

my wee chap wants to be Fraser Forster when he grows up


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Cracking victory for the Celts. And Rodney's tears. Beautiful.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 8, 2012)

It feels pretty good to be a tim right now!

Hopefully there's more to come from this Celtic team and I think that our players can go into any game now without fear.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2012)

> *BARCELONA FC: Squandered opportunity for Barcelona*
> "The Scots can feel very fortunate to have survived the Barça onslaught and come out of this with a win, having only made two attempts on goal, while Barça dominated the possession from start to finish and hit the woodwork twice. The three points were a far bigger return than the Hoops deserved from a bizarre game in which they scored with their only two serious attempts on goal."
> _- Roger Bogunya_


----------



## LiamO (Nov 9, 2012)

Have _you_ anything to add, Steps?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Have _you_ anything to add, Steps?


 
Thank you for asking Liam. I know that as a keen reader of this thread you will have noticed my congrats to Celtic earlier. The Barca quote  is pretty much the same line when Chelsea beat them in the semi finals. The repercussions of hat were more severe as we knocked them out of the competition.They came out with a more acute accusation of anti football.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 9, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> a bizarre game in which they scored with their only two serious attempts on goal.


 
whoever wrote that contradicts himself later on



> Having lapped up the pressure for most of the half, Celtic suddenly found new life, and would have made it two had Bartra not brilliantly made up from an earlier error to deny Mulgrew.


 
All a bit sour grapey really.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2012)

weepiper said:


> whoever wrote that contradicts himself later on
> 
> 
> 
> All a bit sour grapey really.


 
When I was in Spain earlier this year I was talking to Barcelona supporters who were full of sour grapes over us knocking them out. It was almost an affront to their dignity. God knows what Celtic beating them will do to heir fragile egos. Many supporters  over here hero worship Barcelona but just because they play attractive football doesn't make their fans rational, open minded or reasonable.


----------



## framed (Nov 9, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> When I was in Spain earlier this year I was talking to Barcelona supporters who were full of sour grapes over us knocking them out. It was almost an affront to their dignity. God knows what Celtic beating them will do to heir fragile egos. Many supporters over here hero worship Barcelona but just because they play attractive football doesn't make their fans rational, open minded or reasonable.


 
They do have a bit of a superiority complex some of the Barca fans. I remember a few seasons back getting a good result (a draw) against them in the Nou Camp and the few we spoke to after the game seemed completely baffled and affronted by it. 

Hopefully their team will do Celtic a further favour by taking their anger out on the other two teams in the group in their remaining matches.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> When I was in Spain earlier this year I was talking to Barcelona supporters who were full of sour grapes over us knocking them out. It was almost an affront to their dignity. God knows what Celtic beating them will do to heir fragile egos. Many supporters over here hero worship Barcelona but just because they play attractive football doesn't make their fans rational, open minded or reasonable.


 
Both their journos and a section of their support do have a rather 'imperious' view of their team. Alsmost as if beating them is somehow a criticism of their team and Catalunya. Their players seem to have a far more level headed view of the game and the culture that goes with it. I'll admit to having a soft spot for their football, the ability of the likes of Messi, Xavi and Iniesta is frankly fantastic and a near joy to behold. However, their supporters need to accept that it's not an affront to football if they lose, it happens, deal with it.... So long as it's not against Real....


----------



## LiamO (Nov 9, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Thank you for asking Liam. I know that as a keen reader of this thread you will have noticed my congrats to Celtic earlier. The Barca quote is pretty much the same line when Chelsea beat them in the semi finals. The repercussions of hat were more severe as we knocked them out of the competition.They came out with a more acute accusation of anti football.


 
Right. I absolutely take your general point about their ungraciousness in defeat - but in fairness I think Barca would feel more aggrieved at the manner of Chelsea's win, rather than Celtic's... after all Chelski are a big-money club, full of players who cost many millions... and they might be reasonably be expected to be a little more adventurous than they were. Plus it was a damned sight more important than a group stage match.

Celtic V Barca was David Vs Goliath... Chelsea V Barca was more David V David... with Didier Drogba at both his infuriating, play-acting, big-girly-knickers worst and his unplayable, rampaging, man-of-steel best.

I read in the paper today that Barca's team cost £156 million more than Celtics... and their 'home-grown' players would probably be worth twice that.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 9, 2012)

dp


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic win for celtic on wednesday, easily my best experince at celtic park. including the rangers games of old, the man u, bayern and ac milan games.

Non-stop for 90minutes.

Well in lenny and the Bhoys


----------



## LiamO (Nov 9, 2012)

This might sound a bit nuts, but...

Given Barca need a plan B... and that plan B will probably involve a more traditional, rampaging centre-forward... to get on the end of the endless supply of great by-line crosses currently aimed at five foot forwards... and given that said centre-forward will get minimal game time in most matches... an occasional super-sub... and this may be an unattractive proposition for the very top tier of CF's... 

I am glad Hooper did not play in the second leg. 

(I know Hooper is not exactly in the Joe Jordan mode, but he is a lot more aggressive and direct than what they currently have)


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2012)

Drogba.


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2012)

And now back to reality.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> And now back to reality.


 
Fed up with the way the team appear to expect to drop points after a European tie.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 11, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Fed up with the way the team appear to expect to drop points after a European tie.


 
It happens to bigger and much more experienced teams than Celtic. Plus they must have worn their legs down to stumps against Barca.

Interview with Lenny here... kinda puts it all in perspective...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20196378


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2012)

United used to have a terrible record in PL games straight after CL especially away from home, it took them a quite a few years to conquer it, I suppose it boils down to experience, hopefully it is something that Celtic will have to learn to cope with.


----------



## starfish (Nov 13, 2012)

Well just as long as we dont start making a habit of it.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 17, 2012)

2-0 win away but twitter is going nuts that the Green Brigade weren't allowed to take their banner into Pittodrie and Palestinian flags were also being confiscated.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 17, 2012)

Two match boycott of home games by the GB over police intimidation. Ridiculous how they're treated.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 18, 2012)

From a mate who was at the game on the fact that plod stopped the GB banner being taken into the ground......



> _Banner is in now after we requested to make a formal complaint. Police said Aberdeen giving them direction to refuse it entry, just a shame that we have Aberdeen security's number & were on the phone to ask why it was being refused, to say they were quite perplexed is an understatement._


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/rapper-snoop-dogg-wants-to-buy-1443650


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> From a mate who was at the game on the fact that plod stopped the GB banner being taken into the ground......


 
Any pics of the banners Fed?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/rapper-snoop-dogg-wants-to-buy-1443650


 
I hope a trend starts- RZA to bring some wu-tang style to Easter Rd. pls


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> I hope a trend starts- RZA to bring some wu-tang style to Easter Rd. pls


 
... and Vanilla Ice to Ibroke.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 18, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Any pics of the banners Fed?


 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/311315_4125718582919_120959670_n.jpg


----------



## starfish (Nov 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/311315_4125718582919_120959670_n.jpg


 
Dont remember seeing it on the tv but that might have been because the camera was on the same side. Or i was still hungover 

Good win though.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 18, 2012)

Good blog from a 'normal' fan about the GB boycott here...

http://maleysbhoys.com/2012/11/17/section-111-empty-and-silent/


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Not feeling particularly confident about tonight, apart from 67 our record in Lisbon is pretty shite. Barca have sealed the group already so i really, really hope it doesnt all come down to the last round.


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Fucking hell. Stop giving the ball away in dangerous positions.


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Saaaaaaaaaaammaaaaaaaaaaaraaaaaaaaaaassss.


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2012)

And so it goes down to the last match.


----------



## connollyist (Nov 23, 2012)

I have some faith we'll smash spartak


----------



## weepiper (Nov 23, 2012)

Not just up to us now though is it, Barca have to beat Benfica too, and will they be particularly bothered about doing so seeing as a) it makes no difference to whether they go through and b) we've already beaten them once so they may see this as a useful opportunity to put us out


----------



## LiamO (Nov 23, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Not just up to us now though is it, Barca have to beat Benfica too, and will they be particularly bothered about doing so seeing as a) it makes no difference to whether they go through and b) we've already beaten them once so they may see this as a useful opportunity to put us out


 
I'd have thought Benfica would have more chance against a slightly nervy Barca needing a point... than against a relaxed and happy Barca putting on a show at the Camp Nou. Barca have form for always putting out their best team.

Celtic should concentrate on their own job.

Simple really. Beat Spartak and (fingers crossed) deservedly through... mebbe give another 'giant' another almighty rattle in the last 16 (a glorious victory or a glorious defeat)... or don't put Moscow away... and deservedly go into the Uefa cup instead... and continue incremental team building

Either way it will mark a marked improvement on recent years and gives great hope for the medium to long-term Lennon years.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmmm. Headline says 'count on us Celtic' and 'star vows to dump Benfica' but the body of the article says '“We have no alliance. We don’t care who progresses. But we will play fairly and we will play to win in the final game.”'  wishful thinking on that sub-editor's part.


----------



## starfish (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake  This is becoming a habit.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 27, 2012)

It's not been a great domestic season for us. I can see us finishing the season with one of our lowest points totals in a long time.

However, I can't really complain if there's European football after Christmas and we're top of the SPL with a game in hand.


----------



## starfish (Nov 27, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's not been a great domestic season for us. I can see us finishing the season with one of our lowest points totals in a long time.
> 
> However, I can't really complain if there's European football after Christmas and we're top of the SPL with a game in hand.


 
I suppose its making it a bit more interesting & exciting. And to think this time last year we were, what was it, 15 points behind the leaders


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2012)

Fans Against Criminalisation statement


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2012)

3-0 up against the Jambos after 29 mins  Fraser Forster's had a couple of outstanding saves.


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

Aye, giving them a bit of a skelping tonight. Commentator had a bit of a dodgy moment though, getting Ambrose & Wanyama mixed up.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah, I noticed that


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

I think we can give him the benefit of the doubt though. (wheres the smilies gone)


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

4 now & Forster saves a penalty. When  will he get his England cap?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> 4 now & Forster saves a penalty. When will he get his England cap?


 
Who gives a fuck... if they recognise him, we will lose him.

Good to see normal service resumed... and looking forward to some acceleration once the Europe situation is put into hibernation


----------



## LiamO (Nov 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Aye, giving them a bit of a skelping tonight. Commentator had a bit of a dodgy moment though, getting Ambrose & Wanyama mixed up.


 
In fairness they are fairly similar in physical stature and hair style - so you could not say that mistake was based on skin colour.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2012)

I live 2km from Tynecastle and I could hear our fans singing loud enough to recognise the songs from outside my flat btw


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

LiamO said:


> In fairness they are fairly similar in physical stature and hair style - so you could not say that mistake was based on skin colour.



Which is why i said about benefit of the doubt.


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Who gives a fuck... if they recognise him, we will lose him.
> 
> Good to see normal service resumed... and looking forward to some acceleration once the Europe situation is put into hibernation



I do. He deserves it. Been in their last 2 squads now & Ruddys injured so theryre running out of options. If he goes, he goes. We'll get a good price for him & we'll get another keeper.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 28, 2012)

starfish said:


> Which is why i said about benefit of the doubt.


 
Aye. I read that.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 28, 2012)

Quality in tbe away end tonight.


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Quality in tbe away end tonight.



Certainly sounded noisy.


----------



## framed (Nov 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I do. He deserves it. Been in their last 2 squads now & Ruddys injured so theryre running out of options. If he goes, he goes. We'll get a good price for him & we'll get another keeper.


 
The higher the level of football achieved by any of our players the better it will be for the club imho, even if the only outcome is to realise a good price for Forster when we sell him on.

I think the supporters are now quite pragmatic about the fairly inevitable 'revolving door' when it comes to buying and selling players. The PLC board will be looking to cash in on some of the current squad within a couple of years of them signing for us. As long as Scottish football remains on the financial fringes it will be necessary for a club like Celtic to find good young players through the scouting system, develop them for a couple of years in Scotland and in European competition, and sell them on at a good rate of profit.

Of course, I'd love to keep every player we have and develop them over a 5 year period for a serious assault on Europe, but we are not in a position to compete with the wages that the likes of Wanyama and Forster would be able to command in the Premiership. That's why, at present, we are a club that finds and develops young players, then sells them on.

It's not an ideal situation and not one that I would choose, but it's the reality.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just watched the official SPL highlights on YouTube. Forster was a colossus. Maybe it was just the clips selected, but it looked like Wilson had a bit of a ricket.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 30, 2012)

framed said:


> That's why, at present, we are a club that finds and develops young players, then sells them on.


 
Hasn't done Ajax any harm, I suppose.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Hasn't done Ajax any harm, I suppose.


 
I think that was the original thinking behind the academy when it was established by Tommy Burns. One of the biggest influences on him while he was doing his research on youth development was the academy set-up at Ajax.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 30, 2012)

framed said:


> I think that was the original thinking behind the academy when it was established by Tommy Burns. One of the biggest influences on him while he was doing his research on youth development was the academy set-up at Ajax.


How is the youth academy doing? How many current players have come through the ranks?


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How is the youth academy doing? How many current players have come through the ranks?


 
James Forrest is the obvious one that has come through the youth system. Current first team squad members - striker James Keatings and defender Lewis Toshney are also products of the academy. I think we can also claim Charlie Mulgrew as a product of the Celtic youth system, even though we let him go to Aberdeen and had to re-sign him.

In addition we've snapped up a few young players very early on in their football careers and can perhaps claim some academy/youth development input into the likes of Tony Watt (signed from Airdrie), The Twardzik Twins (from Hertha Berlin), Dylan McGeough (from rangers youth, but formerly of Celtic Youth), Paul Slane (Motherwell youth).


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 30, 2012)

framed said:


> Dylan McGeough (from rangers youth)


 
Was originally with us, then went to them and then returned. Definite academy product.


----------



## framed (Nov 30, 2012)

Aye, he is ours... previous post edited.


----------



## starfish (Dec 2, 2012)

The less said about yesterday the better. Just as long as we get the job done in the replay.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2012)

FoCUS (football police unit) have charged a Celtic fan over the zombie banner..... Fucking laughable.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> FoCUS (football police unit) have charged a Celtic fan over the zombie banner..... Fucking laughable.


 
I think that's _good_ news in the longer term... I look forward to the Court case and the attendant hooha... better than isolated individuals being picked off


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I think that's _good_ news in the longer term... I look forward to the Court case and the attendant hooha... better than isolated individuals being picked off


 
Well yes and no. Thre are people being picked off, but they're not necessarily pleading 'not Guilty' and sometimes they just cop a plea to get it over with. My section, where the GB sit, Section 111, no-one who has been charged under the new law has been found gulty. I'm currently on bail for a charge of offensive behaviour, basically swearing whilst in a police escort. The judge refused to polis request for a bail condition stopping me from being able to attend games, bit of a stroke that frankly. I have a courtcase in April and May.
The farcical nature of FoCUS behaviour will hopefully be more and more exposed.


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 5, 2012)

Is IBEM supposed to post a thread about Celtic winning tonight?
Or has that been abandonned?


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> Is IBEM supposed to post a thread about Celtic winning tonight?
> Or has that been abandonned?


 
I think he stopped doing them a few years back due to us usually getting beat when he did


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 5, 2012)

C'MON THE HOOPS!


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Indeed.

Cmon Celtic (& Barcelona)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 5, 2012)

starfish said:


> I think he stopped doing them a few years back due to us usually getting beat when he did


 
Hey, there were a good few occasions that we won. But yeah, haven't done them for years.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooppppeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

ah bollocks


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck, fuckity, fuck. We are the creators of our own misfortune at times.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

argh argh *chews knuckles*


----------



## angusmcfangus (Dec 5, 2012)

C,mon you leather belts.....


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

fuck's sake can we just bring on Tony Watt now please


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

Spartak's keeper's really good.


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Im almost hiding behind the sofa.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Spartak's keeper's really good.


 
Celtic's set pieces have been awful.


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG. Coooommmmmmmmmmmooonnnnss.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Celtic's set pieces have been awful.


 
spoke too soon.  (are penalties set pieces?)


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2012)

don't take off Brown!!!! He's been immense  . . . . again.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> don't take off Brown!!!! He's been immense . . . . again.


 
Looks like he was getting sore.


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 5, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Shit. 5 mins injury time at the Nou Camp & will be about 5 here too. Aaaarrgghhh.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

Commons copped a sore one there.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

YEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya fucking beauty


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Amazing moment. So chuffed, but especially chuffed for Lenny.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2012)

Fucking tough group as well


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

The goal & the penalty were a tad fortuitous, but hey, who gives a fuck 

Bad one for Commons though.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

I dunno, I thought Hooper's goal was a screamer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done Celtic


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2012)

Brilliant 
Get in


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I dunno, I thought Hooper's goal was a screamer.


 
Aye it was well taken, but the defender mightily fucked up for it.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

starfish said:


> Aye it was well taken, but the defender mightily fucked up for it.


 
aye true but WHO CARES


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

lols


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been really impressed with Samaras this year too, he's a handful and I used to think he was crap for ages.


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've been really impressed with Samaras this year too, he's a handful and I used to think he was crap for ages.


 
He has been a giant in the European games. Probably wouldnt have made it so far without him.


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Just seen our possible opponents.
PSG, Malaga, Schalke, Man Utd, Dortmund, Juve or Bayern. Bring them on.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

Celtic squad cost: £15 million. QUALIFIED. Chelsea squad cost: £350 million. OUT. Manchester City squad cost: £400 million. OUT.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 5, 2012)

Aye. We will get more than the squad cost just for qualifying!???!

And there will be some rich(er) epl clubs sniffing round the likes of Wanyama, Forster, possibly Kayal.

Malaga would be nice in January, eh? Dust off the Seville sombreros. Mon a hoops!


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done Celtic


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Celtic squad cost: £15 million. QUALIFIED. Chelsea squad cost: £350 million. OUT. Manchester City squad cost: £400 million. OUT.


 
Not too sure when you had any money that you actually did better. might be a lesson for a number of clubs.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 6, 2012)

That was rather enjoyable....


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> Im almost hiding behind the sofa.


 
thats what the Celtic manager and his staff were actually doing when the penalty was taken ,heads over the seats, bums in the air and not looking round until they heard the crowd going mental.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 6, 2012)

starfish said:


> Just seen our possible opponents.
> PSG, Malaga, Schalke, Man Utd, Dortmund, Juve or Bayern. Bring them on.


 
whoever we draw, we'll be underdogs, so I hope we get United. I think that's our best chance to progress to the last eight.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 6, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> whoever we draw, we'll be underdogs, so I hope we get United. I think that's our best chance to progress to the last eight.


 
I'd rather not get United, it's boring. No offence to the team who play near the city of my birth, been there done that loads of times. I'd rather Juve, PSG or Malaga. Not been to any of those grounds and it'd be a nice change. Juve would be most enjoyable...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I'd rather not get United, it's boring. No offence to the team who play near the city of my birth but i'd rather Juve, PSG or Malaga. Not been to any of those grounds and it'd be a nice change. Juve would be most enjoyable...


 
I think Juve are one of the best teams I have seen this season


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2012)

You're bound to draw a German team in the next round. Schalke, Dortmund or Bayern.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 6, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I think Juve are one of the best teams I have seen this season


 
They are pretty good it has to be said.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2012)

Well done Celtic. My own club, Hearts is heading for relegation this season, so its nice to be cheered up by a Scottish team doing well in Europe.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 6, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well done Celtic. My own club, Hearts is heading for relegation this season, so its nice to be cheered up by a Scottish team doing well in Europe.


 
I think Hearts will be ok as it goes.


----------



## starfish (Dec 10, 2012)

And a good win to follow the Euro game, about bloody time too


----------



## LiamO (Dec 10, 2012)

starfish said:


> And a good win to follow the Euro game, about bloody time too


 
It's amazing the energy and freedom players are given (by themselves) when they haven't got one eye on/are subconciously keeping something ion the tank for upcoming 'big' games. Watch them fly in the league for this month and next.


----------



## starfish (Dec 11, 2012)

LiamO said:


> It's amazing the energy and freedom players are given (by themselves) when they haven't got one eye on/are subconciously keeping something ion the tank for upcoming 'big' games. Watch them fly in the league for this month and next.


 
Heres hoping and in the cup too.


----------



## framed (Dec 12, 2012)

...and we are 1-0 up after 20 mins at Arbroath - Adam Matthews the scorer.

I can't see there being any 'giant killing' antics tonight.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 12, 2012)

That was a little too close for comfort, but job done and the quadruple is still on


----------



## framed (Dec 12, 2012)

We were cruising just after Matthews scored, but then it went to fcuk... Some really sub-standard performances, especially from Beram Kayal in midfield who looks a shadow of the dynamic midfielder that we signed.


----------



## starfish (Dec 13, 2012)

framed said:


> We were cruising just after Matthews scored, but then it went to fcuk... Some really sub-standard performances, especially from Beram Kayal in midfield who looks a shadow of the dynamic midfielder that we signed.


 
He definitely isnt performing as well as he was in his first season. Hope he sorts it out.


----------



## framed (Dec 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> He definitely isnt performing as well as he was in his first season. Hope he sorts it out.


 
I hope so too, I thought he looked like a star in the making when he played his first few games for us. Before he picked up that bad injury he was being linked with Man United. He's got no chance of that type of move now, based on his most recent performances. Maybe it's a confidence thing with Kayal, I dunno, but something's not right with him.


----------



## starfish (Dec 13, 2012)

framed said:


> I hope so too, I thought he looked like a star in the making when he played his first few games for us. Before he picked up that bad injury he was being linked with Man United. He's got no chance of that type of move now, based on his most recent performances. Maybe it's a confidence thing with Kayal, I dunno, but something's not right with him.


 
I can remember enthusing about him here in earlier threads but i havent for a while. Maybe the injury is playing at the back of his mind, i suppose every one reacts differently to these situations.


----------



## last16 (Dec 13, 2012)

Im not surprised tbh,I thought the talk of Man utd was crazy on the back of a few steady games.I thought he looked like another 'defensive' midfielder with not much creativity and limited passing ability but had good engine and worked hard,though I felt he gave the impression that he felt he was better than he actually was/is and I think his nose could be out of joint watching us do fine or better without him?


----------



## framed (Dec 13, 2012)

last16 said:


> Im not surprised tbh,I thought the talk of Man utd was crazy on the back of a few steady games.I thought he looked like another 'defensive' midfielder with not much creativity and limited passing ability but had good engine and worked hard,though I felt he gave the impression that he felt he was better than he actually was/is and I think his nose could be out of joint watching us do fine or better without him?


 
If you look back on his early matches for us his passing was first class, he hardly put a foot wrong and rarely lost the ball whilst in possession. His game has gone to fcuk since then, but I think there maybe something to your theory that he got a bit above himself early on. His family were really taken in by the United rumours and I think some of that went to his head. Since recovering from injury he's also had to sit on the sidelines and watch Wanyama completely eclipse him.


----------



## starfish (Dec 13, 2012)

Well lets hope all this talk of Utd being interested in Big Victor doesn't put him off his stride too.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2012)

Protest about police filming of the GB today (they decided to 'film them back') spread to the entire stadium


----------



## framed (Dec 15, 2012)

That's excellent... great to see that there's support for their actions all around the stadium.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done Celtic.


----------



## framed (Dec 20, 2012)

We've got Juventus in the last 16 of the Champions League... Personally that was my least favoured option, partly because of Juve's fine form at the moment, but also because of past experience of visiting Turin twice already and finding it to be a bit of a shitehole of a city. On the two occasions I was there to follow Celtic the city was in lockdown. Every bar was shut and no private gigs or parties were organised, the police looked like they were itching to have a go at the visiting fans most of the time. We had some links with progressive Juve fans, but they have almost disappeared now with fash groups dominating the stands. Not the friendliest of cities, nor the friendliest of football fans (_they spent most of the game throwing coins into our end_) I will definitely be giving the away leg a miss.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2012)

Booked for the game in Turin, seems there may well be another booze ban....


----------



## secret squirrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Now everyone will just hate me but I am a HUGE Juventus fan..so we will see...we are at the top of the league at the moment


----------



## framed (Dec 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Booked for the game in Turin, seems there may well be another booze ban....


 
That's why I'm not going, it's a c@nt of a city.

Last time we were there we couldn't even get a drink with our meal because the cops had warned the whole feckin city not to serve alcohol to Celtic fans. You're more likely to get trouble from Celtic fans who are denied a bevvy than you are once they're on the beer. No carry-outs were allowed on the streets and anyone who was caught with drink had it confiscated from them.

I was also reminded earlier by a mate that we were not only on the receiving end of coins from the Juve fans, I had forgotten about the plastic pop bottles filled with pish that were lobbed at us as well...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2012)

Juventus were very good in the second leg against Chelsea but to be honest beatable in the first, Tough tie but one to look forward to.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2012)

framed said:


> That's why I'm not going, it's a c@nt of a city.
> 
> Last time we were there we couldn't even get a drink with our meal because the cops had warned the whole feckin city not to serve alcohol to Celtic fans. You're more likely to get trouble from Celtic fans who are denied a bevvy than you are once they're on the beer. No carry-outs were allowed on the streets and anyone who was caught with drink had it confiscated from them.
> 
> I was also reminded earlier by a mate that we were not only on the receiving end of coins from the Juve fans, I had forgotten about the plastic pop bottles filled with pish that were lobbed at us as well...


 
Never been, seen Roma hammer Juve though mind. Hopefully we'll get a few decent steers from the Torino lads we know who can make sure we get fed and watered. 

There will be similarly badly behaved little hunchbacks no doubt but the new stadium makes the pish pouring a tad difficult. Therre's already Roma, Livorno, and others arranging to be there. A few Torino aswell,


----------



## starfish (Dec 20, 2012)

It gives us a chance to get revenge for that fucking awful penalty.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2012)

The real Turin Shroud


----------



## framed (Dec 22, 2012)

Straightforward job today... 4-0 home win, that'll do nicely.

Heartening to see the return of James Forrest and for him to bag the last of the 4 goals.


----------



## starfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Great to have him back. We definitely miss having a wide player at times.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 26, 2012)

That'll do


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 26, 2012)

Two quality goals. Can't complain.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone know what really happened at Dundee - re; trouble in the ground?

I see some young fella has been charged for singing Rebel Songs.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-20858367

Anyone know exactly what he was singing?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 1, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Anyone know what really happened at Dundee - re; trouble in the ground?
> 
> I see some young fella has been charged for singing Rebel Songs.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-20858367
> ...


 
5 arrests has apparently-according to Dundee security, the press and various ex players-become hundreds rioting and a near full scale riot. And yet not a single video or picture of these alleged violent outbursts has been seen. A full scale riot that resulted in no extra police call up or need for more back up. The police themselves only said there was a 'level of disturbance'. 
5 arrests and there was a near riot, at the recent Dundee derby there was 18 arrests and police/clubs congratulated the fans......


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Was reading a very disgruntled blog about todays ref. Did he really book Forster for pointing out that the ball wasnt on the spot for their, ahem, very dodgy penalty.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Jan 2, 2013)

yes, yes he did.

what did the blog say about how they won the peno?

another terrible decision


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2013)

That it was shocking decision from a Sevco supporting ref  & then went into slightly demented conspiracy mode


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saw the mini highlights on youtube. World class penalty save.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Just saw the mini highlights on youtube. World class penalty save.


 
Shouold never have been a fucking penalty, embarrassing decision.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Shouold never have been a fucking penalty, embarrassing decision.


 
Worrying how many chances Celtic missed in just a five minute clip. If it wasn't for the fact that the three or four clubs below them seem to be beating each other I'd be a bit worried about the title race this year.


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2013)

The mid season break has come at a very good time i think. Gives the players a chance to recharge the batteries before the Juventus game & before the final push to win the league. Hope we dont lose too many or any players during the transfer window though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 8, 2013)

Surely a wind up? Take away the badge and the sponsor name and it looks like a sweater Del Boy Trotter would be wearing with a turtle neck in an Only Fools and Horses Christmas Special circa 1986.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2013)

ugh


----------



## framed (Jan 8, 2013)

That canny be the new top surely? That looks shite.

Well, here's hoping it is because it'll save me buying 4 lots of it. My kids definitely won't wear that.


----------



## starfish (Jan 8, 2013)

Just saw the top on Celtic News Now, theyre claiming its one of a few prototypes by Nike & that STV have confirmed it as genuine.


----------



## framed (Jan 8, 2013)

Well they can prototype that one right up their jacksies...


----------



## starfish (Jan 9, 2013)

Well one things for certain, if it is the new top the sponsor will be different

http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=3538


----------



## NonDio (Jan 13, 2013)

Haven't worn a strip in many many years but that's an absolute sickener


----------



## stein (Jan 15, 2013)

Haven't bought a jersey in years either but surprisingly I do not think it is that bad!

***tin helmet on***


----------



## framed (Jan 18, 2013)

Sad news that Jock Stein's assistant and Celtic legend, 'The Iron Man', Sean Fallon has passed away.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 19, 2013)

RIP

Was going to 'Like' that post but it seemed inappropriate.


----------



## framed (Jan 19, 2013)

4-1 against Hearts today, 9 points clear at the top, that'll do nicely.


----------



## starfish (Jan 20, 2013)

framed said:


> 4-1 against Hearts today, 9 points clear at the top, that'll do nicely.


 
And a good send off for Sean Fallon too.

RIP


----------



## LiamO (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like Norwich are in for Hooper.

The next week will tell us much about the ambitions of Hooper (CL glory Vs a relegation fight for bigger bucks) and the PLC (Our puncher's chance against Juve will be diminished considerably by his absence).


----------



## framed (Jan 21, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Looks like Norwich are in for Hooper.
> 
> The next week will tell us much about the ambitions of Hooper (CL glory Vs a relegation fight for bigger bucks) and the PLC (Our puncher's chance against Juve will be diminished considerably by his absence).


 

Probably not the most reliable source, but the Daily Mail are tipping Norwich to bid £8 million for Hooper and Celtic to let him go at that price, with the possibility of Burnley's prolific goalscorer Charley Austin being lined up as his replacement.

Celtic line up Burnley hotshot Austin as possible Hooper replacement


----------



## last16 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would be tempted to take £8 million and give dundee utd £2 million for johnny russell unless hooper wants to stay in which case I would wait until the summer then do the deal.


----------



## framed (Jan 21, 2013)

Arsenal and Fulham being linked with Wanyama...


----------



## last16 (Jan 21, 2013)

what kind of figures are they quoting? 15 million plus?


----------



## starfish (Jan 21, 2013)

I dont think we need the money so we've no need to sell, hopefully.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2013)

Contender for goal of the season there, counter attacking at its best.


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2013)

Good win, 4 cracking goals. Lassad, Samaras & Hooper linking up really, really well too.


----------



## last16 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm tore between using this time to cash in and maximise the diferential between us and the tormented otha side while we can, or keep hooper and possibly get 'jammy' against Juve an score the winner,as much as I want tae win Everything I want us tae step away from that 'they need each other' mantra and dissasociate  ourselves from that Old F irm baggage.
Imo its time tae step away from them financialy while we can and put ourselves at Europes door where we belong.


----------



## framed (Jan 23, 2013)

A brief digression from the transfer talk, but I think it's worth it...

Here's a bit of the heartfelt tribute to Sean Fallon by Alex Ferguson.

*Alex Ferguson's tribute to Celtic legend Sean Fallon*


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2013)

Pish poor Celtic  can't afford to play like this without Forster.


----------



## framed (Jan 28, 2013)

The best team won on the day. I wouldn't begrudge St Mirren that brilliant display.

They deserve to be in the final and I hope they win the cup.

I think our players underestimated the opposition yesterday, but hopefully a hard lesson has been learned and they use it positively for the next opponents in black & white stripes they're going to meet in a cup competition.


----------



## starfish (Jan 28, 2013)

We were a bit shite werent we. Might have been different if Mulgrew had scored his penalty but he didnt & we lost fair & square. 

Its a shite cup anyway ;-)


----------



## framed (Jan 28, 2013)

The treble is still on - SPL, Scottish Cup and Champions League.


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice way to bounce back but the Cup will still go down as an opportunity lost.


----------



## framed (Feb 1, 2013)

All steady at the end of transfer day, that'll do nicely.


----------



## starfish (Feb 3, 2013)

A solid if unspectacular performance today against a dogged Raith side. Well taken penalty, great to see wee Forrest scoring & a Mulgrew cracker.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone see #celtichipsterlist trending on Twitter the other day? It was funny.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 9, 2013)

3-1 win over Caley Thistle will do nicely


----------



## juice_terry (Feb 9, 2013)

Thought the new boy Rogic looked decent enough today .. great result for our reserve team roll on Tuesday


----------



## NonDio (Feb 10, 2013)

good from the youth and reserves, Miku looked like a lost tourist that wandered into the Celtic dressing room until he scored. Feel for the guy


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## secret squirrel (Feb 11, 2013)

Fedayn said:


>


 




wait and see till tomorrow  Good luck anyway !


----------



## starfish (Feb 11, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> Thought the new boy Rogic looked decent enough today .. great result for our reserve team roll on Tuesday


 
Looks like another good find. Was a good performance all round. Can be awkward matches up there.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

C'mon the Hoops.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Celtic are piling on the pressure but Juventus look like they're going to keep on slapping them down hard on the counter.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

It's well feisty!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

play up celts


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Celtic are piling on the pressure but Juventus look like they're going to keep on slapping them down hard on the counter.


Thats the danger but we're playing well. Not sitting back but having a right go. Not too happy with the ref though.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

Cannae watch.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

starfish said:


> Thats the danger but we're playing well. Not sitting back but having a right go. Not too happy with the ref though.


 
ref has made some very questionable decisions [/polite]


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Terrific game this. Crowd are doing a magnificent job too.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh dear Lustig looks fucked, hes been outstanding so far.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying this game - looks guaranteed to boil over!


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Terrific game this. Crowd are doing a magnificent job too.


 
The Juve fans making the noise in the past few moments but in some of the other games I've been quite jealous of Celtic Park. I'd like to have been to the one of the preceding games.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

home crowd is pretty much silent compared to how they'll be if we score.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose should have buried that. Lots of great chances, just not taking them.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> home crowd is pretty much silent compared to how they'll be if we score.


 
Yeah course. I look at Celtic Park and hope that a redeveloped Anfield at about 60 000 looks something like that. 4 big proper sides to the stadium and lots of noise on European nights (fingers crossed).


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

Fucking dirty timewasting bastards


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

c'mon Tony!


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Well played Kris, now cmon wee Tony.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

FUCK


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

Bollox. Fucking cunting blind fucking ref.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Out.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

starfish said:


> Bollox. Fucking cunting blind fucking ref.


 
cunting blind bribed ref?


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> cunting blind bribed ref?


Juve have form for is kind of thing.

Glad they mentioned the 2001 penalty. Hope.they show it at the end. Just to show how shite it was.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

well we're screwed now then. Is Forster's injury still bothering him cos he's been unusually crap tonight


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 12, 2013)

That's harsh on Celtic, they played well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh well there's always the Scottish league to stroll about in.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

We dont deserve this. Played really well tonight & got the tactics right,  just 3 lapses.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Herculean effort. Getting spanked once the legs and sharpness of minds have gone was always a distinct possibility after the first 60 mins.

I don't think I have ever seen such persistent, concerted and blatantly unconcerned obstruction from a defender at corners as yer man tonight. It beggared belief at times. I am 'mystified' by the ref's inaction.

I'm not sure this can be dismissed as a cultural difference either as one commentator has suggested. I sincerely doubt that would be allowed in Spain.

Can someone who knows the Spanish league enlighten me please?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Have to feel for Ambrose too. Big call from Lenny.

Looks like he got it wrong this time, but both Ambrose and Lennon have been outstanding this season.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Herculean effort. Getting spanked once the legs and sharpness of minds have gone was always a distinct possibility after the first 60 mins.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen such persistent, concerted and blatantly unconcerned obstruction from a defender at corners as yer man tonight. It beggared belief at times. I am 'mystified' by the ref's inaction.
> 
> ...


 
You can't obstruct at a corner in Spain anymore than you can in Scotland from what I've seen.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2013)

You have to ask as well whats the point of the 2 extra refs/assistants or whatever they are behind the goals. What is the point of them if not to pick up crap like that going on in the box.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 12, 2013)

You have to ask what's the point of booking a player for something if you let them off with it 10 seconds later.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You have to ask what's the point of booking a player for something if you let them off with it 10 seconds later.


 
Smack on the wrist. Twice the Celtic defender got booked at the same time for having the temerity to be held onto with both arms too 

edit, _defender?_  at self


----------



## SLK (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking that 2-0 to Celtic (or maybe 2-1) was fair when it was 1-0 to Juve. Then Juventus just showed how clinical they are. The way they played the referee was also very professional.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 12, 2013)

SLK said:


> I was thinking that 2-0 to Celtic (or maybe 2-1) was fair when it was 1-0 to Juve. Then Juventus just showed how clinical they are. The way they played the referee was also very professional.


 
Didn't notice till the post-match analysis but Lichtsteiner motioning to the officials after _pushing_ Brown was sickening. I'm as angry as I was after Seville, same story of a more skilful team still resorting to cheating _just because they can_.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You have to ask what's the point of booking a player for something if you let them off with it 10 seconds later.


 
Aye. Booking him when the ball is out of play... and just watching him do it all over again when the ball is in play... which makes it a stonewall penno. 

I hope UEFA are keeping a close watch on his bank balance.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You can't obstruct at a corner in Spain anymore than you can in Scotland from what I've seen.


 
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 13, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Didn't notice till the post-match analysis but Lichtsteiner motioning to the officials after _pushing_ Brown was sickening. I'm as angry as I was after Seville, same story of a more skilful team still resorting to cheating _just because they can_.


 there was that bit when he pushed Brown over, and then fell down clutching his ankle, which was just ridiculous.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Lo Siento,

Have you anything to add on the assertion that apparently the ref let all that go cos he is Spanish and that is par for the course over there?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't understand why Hooper didn't grab the player lightly by the nuts a la that bloke on Valderamma all those years back.  Would have guaranteed himself some space then!


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2013)

So, the aftermath. UEFA dont look like they'll take any action against Lenny for his "very pro Juventus" comments about the ref, Commons is blaming Ambrose saying if he was too knackered to play he should have said so & Chic Young deserves a slap (nothing new there)


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2013)

What did Dung say?


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> What did Dung say?


 
Something along the lines of "Well that was an anticlimax" seconds after the game on the BBC website game feed.

eta I know its not much but he still deserves a slap.


----------



## starfish (Feb 16, 2013)

Dundee Utd must be getting sick of their visits to Glasgow this year.


----------



## framed (Feb 17, 2013)

Green Brigade got a load more shit from the cops today. Refused entry with Zombie banner.

A load of bhoys whose bans are up were still refused entry to the stadium, plus the police tried to filter people through a cordon into the stadium and were armed with mugshots of supporters who were to be refused admission, presumably thee pictures were supplied by the club's security chief Ronnie Hawthorn who is their old 'matchday commander'.

The club are not slow to monetize much of the work that the GB do with regard to displays like the magnificent one before the Barca match (their selling shedloads of framed pictures of a display that they had no part in) or the popularisation of the 'Just Cant Get Enough' tune, which must have earned Celtic a small fortune considering the numbers of T-shirts with that slogan on that the Superstore shifts.

The bottom line though is that so long as the GB remain independent and outwith the control of Celtic PLC, the club and police are going to do their utmost to destroy them.

Fedayn, have you got any more info on this?





GB Section 111 on left is empty as a result of the harassment, with a lot of other fans at that end of the ground also walking out in solidarity with them.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 17, 2013)

A couple of quotes from GB members elsewhere



> My ticket was also refused today... Went up, swiped it and light went red... Swiped again and it said 'cancelled for 1 game'...
> 
> Asked the head steward why this was... His answer? "I don't know, ye will need to ask the ticket office"


 


> I've had just about enough this shite. I was ejected from the stadium today for be
> being banned, despite my season card letting me in, no notification from the club
> or me doing nothing to merit a ban. The police were looking for me entering stadium
> today cause I saw them following me. And when I was they swooped like an sas snatch
> ...


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 17, 2013)

I was already in the section by the time it started to go tonto outside, we were in the process of sorting banners and the likes up. A section punter came up and told us what had happened so we went donw to the entrance area. The intent of stewards was clear, laughing at people, making smart arse remarks, refusing to behave like grown ups and answer civil sensible questions, threatening people with arrest, dragging a young lad away for filming their behaviour. There's plenty of footage kicking about the www. The section totally supported the group, to a man/woman, a remarkable act of solidarity and one we should look at with pride if you ask me.

To be honest I can't say it any better than this.



> Towards the end of 2012, the Green Brigade announced a two-match boycott of Celtic Park due to the continued police harassment of our members. We hoped to highlight the extent of our ill-treatment and perhaps force the police into a re-think regarding their bully boy tactics. Sadly the harassment has actually worsened since then, leading up to the events of yesterday which left the group with little choice but to leave the stadium before kick-off.
> 
> It has reached the stage where our very existence is under serious threat as fans will not continue to pay £500+ to be treated like criminals.
> 
> ...


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2013)

Was sure i made a post earlier  Anyway it was along the lines of

This is all getting a bit ridiculous now especially if the club is making money off the backs of the GB as framed said above.

The police harassment though appears to be taking things to a totally different level.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 17, 2013)

as they say round my way... this will have a bad end


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

*Police and PLC Harassment of Green Brigade Continues*

Above article suggests some economic measures that might be taken by fans, it was published on the TAL blog before today's statement by the Green Brigade (see Fedayn's post).

The blog below is written by a guy whose a bit of a fence-sitter normally and imho it's a bit mealy-mouthed, but it's been doing the rounds today and is probably worth reading from the p.o.v. of adding 'balance' to the debate _(yawn)_.

*Section 111 – Empty And Silent*


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

IMHO, the best way to deal with this is to come out fighting. Pick a target and relentlessly go for it... Not physically but psychologically. Answer their mugshots with mugshots of them. Put the responsibility for targeting the group on the PLC's man in the frontline, the chief of security, Ronnie Hawthorn.

These people are not so confident when the tables are turned and thousands are made aware of who they are and what they are up to. They rely on their notoriety and relative anonymity. They employ psychological games against the GB members, getting to know the intimate details and movements of their assigned 'targets', joking about family members, etc... When thousands of Celtic fans are able to identify them their job will become a lot less enjoyable.

As Corporal Jones correctly pointed out, "They don't like it up 'em!"


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## weepiper (Feb 18, 2013)

Club's released a statement

http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=3704

says fuck all.


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm i dont know. It seems pretty clear to me. Its all about health & safety. (aye right smiley)


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

*Officer Tommy McCrindle – ‘Fume-a-Pest & Termite Control’*


Blog encouraging complaints to Chief Constable regarding McCrindle's conduct.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 18, 2013)

Celtic's statement, Lies, damn lies and statistics, quite literally.

If the club wasn't involved why were peoples season books refused?
If the club aren't involved why were Celtic employees and stewards refusing entry?
If the club weren't involved why did the Celtic staff tell people to go to the ticket office/security office to discuss the issue?
If the club arent involved why did the stewards make clear they made the decisions?
If the club weren't involved why did the stewards have a list of people they were looking for?


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Club's released a statement
> 
> http://www.celticfc.net/newsstory?item=3704
> 
> says fuck all.


 
The sad thing is that a lot of fans are tweeting and posting comments on facebook about how this is a great statement by the club...

The cops can only implement operations like this with the co-operation of the club's own security apparatus. There appears to be no questioning of the role of club security and its operational commander who is a former senior police officer.

It's a Pontious Pilate statement.


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

Neil Lennon on STV tonight, not exactly an emphatic statement of sympathy for fans against the heavy-handedness of the police, is it?

At least we know that he reads his Twitter account though.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 18, 2013)

Near time for "FC Celtic"?


----------



## framed (Feb 18, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Near time for "FC Celtic"?


 
The idea has been floated a few times Liam, but it always gets battered down in favour of staying and fighting for the heart and soul of the club. If this situation remains I can see a lot of younger fans having any fighting spirit completely knocked out of them.


----------



## framed (Feb 19, 2013)

*Pontious Pilate issues statement on behalf of Celtic FC*


----------



## framed (Feb 19, 2013)

Apologies about the news source, but the tactic of turning the tables on the Strathclyde Police FoCus Unit appears to have claimed its first scalp.

Dare I say... GOTCHA! 

*Celtic cop’s pest control taunts*


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2013)

And in football news we were lucky to get away from Perth with a draw tonight. They seemed to have 2 perfectly good goals disallowed for offisde.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 19, 2013)

Haven't seen them but Billy Dodds was suitably enraged over that fact


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2013)

It was a bad stream but the second one looked well dodgy. They were a bit slack with replays.


----------



## framed (Feb 20, 2013)

Agreed, second half we were a shambles and were very lucky to come away with the draw.

Both of Saints' disallowed goals looked like very dodgy decisions, they'd be justified in feeling aggrieved at the end of that match.

No complaints about biased referees tonight.


----------



## framed (Feb 24, 2013)

5-0 today, some fringe first team players got their shot and did a fine job.


----------



## starfish (Feb 24, 2013)

Was watching the rugby so didnt see the game. Hope it was a good performance, although i have read the Dundee had a goal disallowed early on.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2013)

wee Forrest seems to be playing against Motherwell by himself here.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2013)

Aye, too many players not playing as well as they should be.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2013)

Also a lot looking like theyd rather be somewhere else. Then again ive been to Motherwell before, its understandable.


----------



## framed (Mar 2, 2013)

St Mirren 1-2 Celtic, decent first-half and into the semi-final, that'll do...

Minds already on the lost cause in Turin...


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2013)

A wins a win. Will be interesting to see how they approach wednesday. Go for it from the off or take it nice & steady & try not to concede early.


----------



## starfish (Mar 4, 2013)

Dundee Utd in the semis then.


----------



## framed (Mar 11, 2013)

That 3-2 away loss to Ross County at Dingwall was not good viewing. First half looked like we'd blow them away after going 2-0 up so easily, but fair play to Ross, they never give up and battled back to level the score. The last minute winner was well-deserved, there's really not a lot positive, apart from the superb goals by Mulgrew and Hooper, that can be said for that Celtic performance.

'Going through the motions' usually leads to shite and this was shite, from a Celtic point of view.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2013)

They were probably still on a bit of a downer from Wednesday night. Not an excuse btw though to blow a 2 goal lead.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sammy


----------



## framed (Mar 16, 2013)

4-3 from 3-1 down... phew! They looked down and out at one stage, some really poor play, but they recovered.

Loads of shit from the cops for the Green Brigade again today in advance of the game, which has made the news.

*Arrests made as Green Brigade protest is broken up*


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2013)

Great come back but again should never have been in that position especially against the sheep.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 18, 2013)

That was me and the kids' first football game. As a pal said, 'don't want to have to be the man that tells them it's not that good every week'. The first half was pretty hard going (mainly because it was so fucking cold) but they were hooked for the second half and just about exploded when the fourth goal went in 

Nasty shit coming out with the protest march and 'policing' thereof beforehand. Some distressing pictures/videos on twitter of early teenage boys getting arrested/intimidated. Serious questions to be answered.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice game to start them off with.


----------



## framed (Mar 18, 2013)

Former committee member of Affiliation of Registered Celtic Supporters Clubs speaks forcefully in podcast (and knowledgably) of collusion between club and police to criminalise the Green Brigade.


----------



## starfish (Mar 31, 2013)

Would have liked to have seen todays game but was at work. Have heard the ref had a shiter. True?


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 1, 2013)

starfish said:


> Would have liked to have seen todays game but was at work. Have heard the ref had a shiter. True?


absolutely, Wanyama - yellow card at worst, Peno - didnt touch him, and was outside the box.In fairness we should have had it well sown up by then anyways.

any word on Common's injury, didnt look good


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 1, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> absolutely, Wanyama - yellow card at worst, Peno - didnt touch him, and was outside the box.In fairness we should have had it well sown up by then anyways.
> 
> any word on Common's injury, didnt look good


 
St Mirren should've had a penalty in the first half too, Sammi clearly handballed. Haven't seen the goal they had chopped off but I hear that was a shocker of a decision too. Bobby Madden shouldn't even referee a 10-21er in the park.


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 1, 2013)

forgot about that goal, was a bit worse for wear yesterday, ya wasnt a whole lot wrong with their disallowed goal


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Bobby Madden shouldn't even referee a 10-21er in the park.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2013)

Good turnout for the Fans Against Criminalisation demo in Glasgow today.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 6, 2013)

...and the GB's take:


----------



## starfish (Apr 6, 2013)

Ironically there appears to be a distinct lack of police.

Good 3-0 win today. 1 point from the title


----------



## starfish (Apr 14, 2013)

Phew.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Fucking hell, that was a bit exciting


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 14, 2013)

lol 4-3 again. I was at the other one yesterday. rollercoaster  

see you at the final


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

Superdupastupor said:
			
		

> lol 4-3 again. I was at the other one yesterday. rollercoaster
> 
> see you at the final



We were first to wear the green. Ggtth.


----------



## starfish (Apr 14, 2013)

Bloody shame big Vic got booked & now misses the final. Kayal was stupid, he'd probably have taken Vics place.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 14, 2013)

where to said:


> We were first to wear the green. Ggtth.


 
james connolly was a hibbee was he not?


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> james connolly was a hibbee was he not?


 
he was indeed.


----------



## last16 (Apr 14, 2013)

now for the highlights.


----------



## last16 (Apr 14, 2013)

wtf was wilson doin for their first?


----------



## Red Faction (Apr 14, 2013)

Just back from Glasgow.

What an epic weekend.

14 goals in two games!

Dundee United were in good voice.

We were lucky not to have been punished more in the first half.

Well won!  Roll on the final!

(Amazed at the almost pre-arranged cue, for all the stands to do the huddle when thatcher died in perfect unison)


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 18, 2013)

Sunday in the Celtic end.


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2013)

Can win the league this weekend, on either day. Would prefer to do it on sunday though.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2013)

starfish said:


> Can win the league this weekend, on either day. Would prefer to do it on sunday though.


 
me too, I've got a ticket.


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2013)

weepiper said:


> me too, I've got a ticket.


 
Nice one, hope its a bit warmer for you than last time.


----------



## starfish (Apr 21, 2013)

I might be tempting fate but fuckit.

CHAMPIONEEEES.


----------



## starfish (Apr 21, 2013)

Stepped up a gear in the second half, four good goals, Sammys was a belter. Now for the Cup. Watch out Hibees.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 21, 2013)

'mon hibees


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2013)

starfish said:


> I might be tempting fate but fuckit.
> 
> CHAMPIONEEEES.


 
just saw Sammy's goal. Class.


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Loving the t-shirt. I wonder if its a dig at someone


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 23, 2013)

starfish said:


> View attachment 31760
> 
> Loving the t-shirt. I wonder if its a dig at someone


 
Commons is gesturing, 'Di Canio, come and get me.'


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2013)

Start of the game yesterday.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2013)

No Celtic players up for SPL player of the year. Not sure what to think about it. The 4 that are up for it do deserve it, especially Higdon & Shinnie. Wanyamas up for young player but i can see why maybe there arent any Celtic players.


----------



## starfish (Apr 28, 2013)

That was a lot shite & kind of underlines my above point.


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 28, 2013)

So many different ways of looking as it i suppose. It could be looked as 'everybody barring celtic (and hibs perhaps) are just rangers in disguise' and thus first opportunity to exclude celtic from an event like that the establishment does so.. Or it could be looked as a rather positive thing that for once something doesnt have to be oldfirm centric for a change. to be fair, once rangers do go back up to the top then it will just be the usual OF stuff, so i guess that give credance to the first reading...


----------



## starfish (May 10, 2013)

^^
I think the Celtic players have just done what has been expected from them, apart from in Europe, but none have exceeded those expectations. Players like Higdon have.

Finally get our hands on the League Trophy this weekend.


----------



## starfish (May 12, 2013)

Now for the Cup.


----------



## Red Faction (May 12, 2013)

or that celtic as a team did so well. votes for celtic players were spread amongst the squad

these individuals stood out apart from their teams, and their votes were not split

i reckon if the published the top 20, nearly the entire celtic squad would have been in the long list


----------



## starfish (May 12, 2013)

Looking at a recent Scotsman report, that would appear to be the case according to Fraser Wishart.


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2013)

An away win at last. Nice way to finish off the League.

Now more of the same next week against the Hibees.


----------



## weepiper (May 26, 2013)

Glasgow's green and white


----------



## starfish (May 26, 2013)

Great performance today all over the pitch.

Fair play to the Hibees for singing till the end. Shame for them their team stopped playing after 7 minutes.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 10, 2013)

As they say on Blue Peter "Here's one they made earlier" The making of the Green Brigade 2013 Scottish Cup final tifo



starfish Ich bin ein Mod Casually Red


----------



## starfish (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually missed it at the start of the game, first ive ive seen it properly (actually your tweet of it yesterday was the first time Fedayn) Great effort all round.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 11, 2013)

who's going to brentford? anyone going to Dublin for the Liverpool game?


----------



## juice_terry (Jun 13, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> who's going to brentford? anyone going to Dublin for the Liverpool game?


 
Aye pal got tickets for the Brentford game.. depending on the Champions League draw I might head to Berlin for the friendly aswell, will probably give the Liverpool game a miss


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 13, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> Aye pal got tickets for the Brentford game.. depending on the Champions League draw I might head to Berlin for the friendly aswell, will probably give the Liverpool game a miss


Is there a few of "your lot" headin over for the Berlin game, might think bout that instead of dublin,


----------



## juice_terry (Jun 13, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> Is there a few of "your lot" headin over for the Berlin game, might think bout that instead of dublin,


 
C'est possible


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmm, might check the bank, and book flights this weekend.


----------



## juice_terry (Jun 13, 2013)

The Dublin game vs Liverpool sold out in an hour


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 13, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> The Dublin game vs Liverpool sold out in an hour


ah jaysus, well it would I suppose, anyway decided to go to Berlin, just looking at flights now, the money is a little stong,


----------

